# Sticky  List of SATA to PATA (IDE) adapters, please add yours



## ciper

This thread http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314865 was my inspiration. Essentially IDE drives are becoming harder to find and with reduced sales volume the price has been increasing.

Please reply with the following information especially if it didn't work.
*Did it work?:* Details if answered NO
*TiVo Model:* I would prefer tcd540040/TCD24008A but anything works
*Hard drive model:* There may be specific SATA drives that don't work even though the adapter is fine
*Adapter retail name:* Example - Sabrent SBT-SCIDE 
*Purchased from / Price:* Example- Amazon.com 13.50$ with free shipping
*Chipset on the adapter:* Example - Jmicron JM20330 - This is the most important piece of information. It would allow us to certify a certain chipset rather than a specific vendors packaging. You may have to peel a sticker off the largest chip on the adapter

Thanks for your help.
quick copy and paste section



> *Did it work?:*
> *TiVo Model:*
> *Hard drive model:*
> *Adapter retail name:*
> *Purchased from / Price:*
> *Chipset on the adapter:*


----------



## ciper

According to user tivoupgrade on post page - http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6883242#post6883242

Works?: Yes
TiVo Model: TCD240
Hard drive model: 1TB Hitachi Deskstar hard drive tuned to CinemaStar specifications 
Adapter retail name: "Serial ATA Converter"
Purchased from / Price: 
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/accessory_nomodel.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=377 for 16.99 plus shipping
Chipset on the adapter: Jmicron JM20330


----------



## mr.unnatural

I use the Rosewill RC-203 SATA to IDE mini vertical bridge to update my S3 Tivo drives using my old PC with standard IDE connections. It allows you to connect a newer SATA drive to an older IDE interface. It's available from Newegg for $19.99, but it sometimes goes on sale for much less. I've tried other adapters but the RC-203 is the only one I've found so far that works. You should be able to use it in an older Tivo that has the IDE interface, although I haven't actually tested it in that configuration. My PC recognizes SATA drives just like it does any other IDE drive so I see no reason why it wouldn't work in a Tivo as well.


----------



## Southcross

I picked up a IDE to SATA from weaknees.com (no idea what brand, but they guarantee it to work) $17 shipped, worked perfectly on my spare HD with MFStools

TCD540
Seagate 160GB 7200.7 SATA (II?)
(a little "clicky" when accessing so I may be buying a new drive)

What I laughed at was that I was able to do a transfer/upgrade using my old (circa 98) PII-350 machine. A little slow transfer-wise (UDMA33), but it recognized the drive with no issues.


----------



## Mindflux

I've got one coming from eBay that's nearly identical to the one WK sells, it was under 8 bucks shipped. I'll post back if it works when I receive it and test it.

Work: yes
Model: Series 2 DT
Drive Model: Hitachi Deskstar 163GB SATA
P/N: LK-13415
Chipset: Jmicron JM20330
Purchased from: eBay $3.59+ship ($3.29) sellerid: partsdomauction


----------



## Dougal

*Did it work?:* Yes
*TiVo Model:* Series 1
*Hard drive model:* Western Digital RE2 GP 1TB 
*Adapter retail name:* Addonics ADSAIDE SATA to IDE-ATAPI Converter
*Purchased from / Price:* Addonics
*Chipset on the adapter:*

Addonics adapter also comes complete with power cable adapter.

Has worked flawlessly for over 1 year now. Can highly recommend the Western Digital RE2 GP drives as well - run cool & quiet (variable spindle speed with low rpm).

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5863947 for the full story.


----------



## Mindflux

Updated my info with confirmed working adapter  Not bad for under 8 dollars.


----------



## mjs111

Dougal, can you confirm which series one (brand, model) works with your adapter. I have a Philips 31202 and am hoping your adapter will work with it. Large IDE drives are getting scarce. Weaknees specifically said their adapter will not work with Philips.


----------



## Grimm1

ciper said:


> This thread http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314865 was my inspiration. Essentially IDE drives are becoming harder to find and with reduced sales volume the price has been increasing.
> 
> Please reply with the following information especially if it didn't work.
> *Did it work?:* Details if answered NO
> *TiVo Model:* I would prefer tcd540040/TCD24008A but anything works
> *Hard drive model:* There may be specific SATA drives that don't work even though the adapter is fine
> *Adapter retail name:* Example - Sabrent SBT-SCIDE
> *Purchased from / Price:* Example- Amazon.com 13.50$ with free shipping
> *Chipset on the adapter:* Example - Jmicron JM20330 - This is the most important piece of information. It would allow us to certify a certain chipset rather than a specific vendors packaging. You may have to peel a sticker off the largest chip on the adapter
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> quick copy and paste section


You might want to change your example there....as far as i can tell the Sabrent SBT-SCIDE is for converting PATA drives to SATA and I believe this list is to provide info to do the opposite. It looks like it's the SABRENT SBT-STDB that converts a SATA drive to work with a PATA host controller. i know it's just supposed to be for an example...but some people might not catch that at a quick glance (like me) and not catch it when ordering.


----------



## SNJpage1

I have connected a IDE drive to a Sata port using one of these adapters. However, with the one I have I found out that it wont read anything larger than 100 g. My 120 g only shows up as 100g. I also found out that on my system I can only use one of these. If I tried to use two the second one isnt recognised at all. What I did was to buy a sata DVD recorder. Got one for $28 from Newegg. Hooked that to the sata port and then used that IDE port for another IDE hard drive.


----------



## mjs111

I upgraded my Philips series 1 31202 Tivo with Addonics ADSAIDE SATA to IDE-ATAPI Converter using a Seagate 750gb SATA drive and Instant Cake TWP version $24 at DVR Upgrade. It works flawlessly with both the PC and the Tivo. The converter was around 12 bucks and available at many vendors on the Web. Now getting just under 1000 hours basic quality.


----------



## CO HD

*Did it work?: *Yes
*TiVo Model:* Samsung SIR-S4120R Series 2 D*TV
*Hard drive model:* Seagate SV35.2 750GB
Wouldnt recommend, seek noisy- acceptable after adding pads to mount.
Recognized by Hitachi Tools with adapter, No AAM setting available.
726 hrs
*Adapter retail name:*
*Purchased from / Price:* eBay Seller xiandaixg / $5.97 including shipping
Buy it Now listed as- SATA Hard Disk To 3.5" 40 pin MALE IDE PATA Adapter K03
*Chipset on the adapter:* ? sticker not removed

Adapter looks almost identical to the Addonics and Startech models. Has Master/Slave jumper and includes power cable. All surface mount components. Upgrade was very easy using WinMFS/Mfscopy (many thanks Spike!) with drive set as Secondary Slave in computer for copy then to Master in Tivo. A couple of small issues. Supplied power cable has unneeded locking pin on bottom that causes cable to stick out a bit from adapter, could just file off if it bothers. Adapter ships from Hong Kong, takes about 14 days to US. Arrived wrapped in bubblewrap inside padded envelope.


----------



## fmjbird

Mindflux said:


> Updated my info with confirmed working adapter  Not bad for under 8 dollars.


Purchased this one from the same guy on ebay. Works great with 500gb maxtor sata drive. $7 delivered! and it looks and fits perfect


----------



## meltons

Did it work?: No
TiVo Model: HUMAX T800
Hard drive model: WD10000CSRTL (Western Digital 1TB "Green")
Adapter retail name: Addonics
Purchased from / Price: Dell - $22.00
Chipset on the adapter: couldn't tell

I tested the addapter on IDE controller on my PC and it worked fine with the WD 1TB drive. However, after mfstool "backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/hdd" Tivo hung on "Welcome! Powering up...". Replaced with original drive and Tivo came up fine. Trying now with just a 250GB IDE drive without adapter.


----------



## bnm81002

I want to replace my drive in my Philips DSR-704 unit with a 1TB SATA drive, will this adapter work for my receiver? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270236


----------



## Grimm1

I went the safe route and ordered the one that they sell and recommend on weaknees. It was $17 shipped and it works great.

**************************
SATA to IDE Adapter for most TiVo DVRs
Looking to use a SATA drive in your IDE TiVo? We've tried tons of adapters, and this is the one we certify for using your SATA drive.

No configuration necessary. To switch from Master to Slave, just remove the jumper.

Works with all Series2 TiVos except the Philips HDR-series (Series1), SVR2000, TCD130040 and TCD140060.

**************************
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-sata-to-ide-adapter.php


----------



## whitepelican

I bought the one on ebay that Mindflux mentioned up above. It was just under $7 shipped and works great with a Seagate 1TB drive in my HR10-250.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PATA-IDE-TO-Serial-ATA-SATA-Adapter-For-2-5-3-5-SATA-HD_W0QQitemZ190290593193QQihZ009QQcategoryZ90715QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## bnm81002

whitepelican said:


> I bought the one on ebay that Mindflux mentioned up above. It was just under $7 shipped and works great with a Seagate 1TB drive in my HR10-250.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PATA-IDE-TO-Serial-ATA-SATA-Adapter-For-2-5-3-5-SATA-HD_W0QQitemZ190290593193QQihZ009QQcategoryZ90715QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


I just ordered 2 of those adapters for my 2 DTivo receivers, thanks to you and Mindflux for the heads up


----------



## zigner

Did it work?: NO. Worked fine on PC, but would not get past "powering up" screen on TiVo
TiVo Model: tcd649080
Hard drive model: WD 750GB Cavair Green 7500AACS

Adapter retail name: none
Purchased from / Price: ebay seller states.electronics $4.30 shipped
Chipset on the adapter: "SATAL ink" ??

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Second attempt! Adapter first posted by Mindflux

Did it work?: Yes!
TiVo Model: tcd649080
Hard drive model: WD 750GB Cavair Green 7500AACS ($58)
Adapter retail name: none
P/N: LK-13415
Chipset: Jmicron JM20330
Purchased from: eBay $6.98 including shipping sellerid: partsdomauction

This is a great device, it even has 2 tiny LEDs one for drive power, and one for when the drive is being accessed. A nice feature!


----------



## jsquare

Same adapter as CO HD purchased but didn't work.

Has anyone tested the other adapter from eBay recommended by Mindflux and whitepelican on Series 1?

Did it work?: No, Tivo re-boots on startup screen.
TiVo Model: HDR212 Series 1
Hard drive model: Western Digital WD50000AAKS 500GB
Adapter retail name: SATA Hard Disk To 3.5" 40 pin MALE IDE PATA Adapter K03
Purchased from / Price: eBay/$5.97
Chipset on the adapter: N/A, PCB looks similar to Addonics.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Mindflux said:


> I've got one coming from eBay that's nearly identical to the one WK sells, it was under 8 bucks shipped. I'll post back if it works when I receive it and test it.
> 
> Work: yes
> Model: Series 2 DT
> Drive Model: Hitachi Deskstar 163GB SATA
> P/N: LK-13415
> Chipset: Jmicron JM20330
> Purchased from: eBay $3.59+ship ($3.29) sellerid: partsdomauction


I ordered two based on your recommendation. Now they're 6.98 including shipping. If they were priced the old way I would have saved $3.29 in shipping. 

Couldda bought a beer with that $3. I contacted him to ask if he would lower the price on my 2.


----------



## mattymatt

I recently ordered a WD 500GB drive, recommended in the upgrade sticky thread--but embarassingly, I did not check that it was PATA interface, while my Toshiba SD-H400 only had a SATA cable. I would have apprecitated if that list pointed out which drives worked in which Tivo series. Thanks to this thread I ordered the adapter from partsdomauction on Ebay and it worked great. (Caution when connecting: pretty unstable; connect the SATA cable first, then connect to drive, otherwise it could snap off.)

*Did it work?:* YES
*TiVo Model:* Toshiba SD-H400 (Series 2 with DVD player)
*Hard drive model:* Western Digital AV-GP 500 GB Bulk/OEM Hard Drive 3.5 Inch, 8 MB Cache, 5400RPM SATA II WD5000AVVS (Amazon, $60) 
*Adapter retail name:* PATA/IDE TO Serial ATA SATA Adapter For 2.5/3.5 SATA HD
*Purchased from / Price:* partsdomauction on Ebay, $6.98 with free shipping.
*Chipset on the adapter:* Umm, never checked that. Sorry.


----------



## Xybernauts

*Did it work?:* Yes
*TiVo Model:* TiVo TCD540140
*Hard drive model:* Western Digital 1TB GreenPower AV 16MB Cache 25dBA Bulk/OEM Hard Drive WD10EVCS
*Adapter retail name:* 2.5/3.5 Drive SATA to ATA IDE Converter Adapter
*Purchased from / Price:* Seller buycables on ebay for $5.99 with free shipping. I probably could have gotten the SATA to ATA IDE Converter Adapter for a cheaper price if I got it from a seller from hong kong, but I didn't want to wait that long.
*Chipset on the adapter: *On the one I used I didn't check before installation. I had a second from Partsdom.com that appears to be the exact same product. I contacted Partsdom.com before buying the adapter. According to them it's SPIF223A HF022, but on the actual adapter it says JM20330.


----------



## AllAboutJeeps

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: S2 60hr (140060)
Hard drive model: 1TB Western Digital WD10EVCS
Adapter retail name: ??
Purchased from / Price: ebay - http://stores.ebay.com/partsdom 
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

For some reason my computer recognized it as a Slave the first time, the next time it recognized it as Primary. Other than that oddity, works great. Still not sure what the jumper on the adapter does though.

...danny


----------



## schuro

I just purchased this adapter http://cgi.ebay.com/PATA-IDE-TO-Ser...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262.
It looks just like the one Weeknees sells. Weeknees recommends a special cable for this adapter. Is this necessary?


----------



## juanian

schuro said:


> I just purchased this adapter http://cgi.ebay.com/PATA-IDE-TO-Ser...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262.
> It looks just like the one Weeknees sells. Weeknees recommends a special cable for this adapter. Is this necessary?


So, what is the big difference between these adapters (aside from chipset)? Some appear to have SATA ends for cables, and others appear to be for plugging directly into a drive. For TiVo use, I would think that an adapter plugging directly into a drive would be better, as long as there was enough clearance to support the dangling board. Not having an adapter yet, I don't know if it will fit in my 540 TiVo directly connected to the drive. (I have ordered the one from partsdomauction on eBay - I guess I'll see if it fits when I get it.)

Should posters also mention if they needed to use cables to go along with the adapters (and if the cables came with the adapter, or if they were a separate purchase)?


----------



## bnm81002

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Philips DSR-704
Hard drive model: Seagate SATA 1TB- ST31000333AS 
Adapter retail name: LK-13415
Purchased from / Price: E-Bay/$6.98 with free shipping
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330-couldn't see the name just the #


I went from 483 hours to 975 hours thanks to this thread for the SATA to PATA adapter along with the WinMFS program to make it happen, thank you so much


----------



## kschauwe

Has anyone tried one of these?
It allows 2 Sata HD's to be connected to one IDE motherboard connector.
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308541


----------



## bnm81002

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Philips DSR-704
Hard drive model: Seagate SATA 1TB-ST31000333AS
Adapter retail name: LK-13415
Purchased from / Price: E-Bay/$6.98 with free shipping
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330-no name was printed


I upgraded my wife's receiver from 400GB to 1TB, went from 383 hours to 975 hours, thanks to this thread, thank you very much


----------



## stahta01

*Did it work?:* Worked on TCD240080; Worked OK ATT TCD130040; but, it was hard to get room to put drive back in on this model. The TCD240080 had more room on the connector end of drive.
*TiVo Model:* TCD240080 and ATT TCD130040
*Hard drive model:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500Gbytes
*Adapter retail name:* Sabrent SBT-STDB
*Purchased from / Price:* Amazon.com $14.99 without shipping
*Adapter Specs:* 
SATA provides transfer rates of 1.5 Gbps
Ultra ATA-100/133
*Chipset on the adapter:* Could not read the letters or even be sure that there is letters to read.*
Will try again; after, I get a magnifying glass.*

Shows 576 Basic Quality hours on TCD240080; the TCD130040 showed about 630 Basic Quality hours.

Tim S


----------



## dan0

one question
you are running the sata drives in sata 1 or sata II mode?
thanks

dan0


----------



## cassiusdrow

Did it work?: Yes.
TiVo Model: Pioneer DVR-810H
Hard drive model: Western Digital 500GB GP WD5000AACS
Purchased from / Price: $17 http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-sata-to-ide-adapter.php


----------



## emp

has anyone tried this: 
http://www.meritline.com/showproduct.aspx?ProductID=36542&SEName=ide-to-sata-or-sata-to-ide-adapter 
for $4 I'll buy it as a spare for when my ide drive goes i'll just put in a sata.


----------



## stahta01

emp said:


> has anyone tried this:
> http://www.meritline.com/showproduct.aspx?ProductID=36542&SEName=ide-to-sata-or-sata-to-ide-adapter
> for $4 I'll buy it as a spare for when my ide drive goes i'll just put in a sata.


The info implies it will work; but, it is larger than most and I see no way to mount on drive like the others do. Therefore, the unit in my opinion will not work as well as the others.

My guess is, if you find a place/room and a way to mount it inside TiVo should work OK.

Edit: Looks like it is designed to be mainly plugged into PC motherboards not attached to back of drives. If it is possible to plug into TiVo Motherboard and it does not hit something like the case top or HardDrive Frame, I believe it will work for some models of TiVos.

Edit4: May need an power cable to power the SATA Drive, I do not see one in photo. The cable needed can very based on SATA Drive used.
Possible cable. (Y Cable and Cable type change)
http://www.cooldrives.com/saypoadcaspw.html

Tim S


----------



## kamban

Got a SATA-PATA adapter from ebay and it would not work beyond the powering up stage. Discarded it and ordered one that Mindflux recommended from partsdomauction and it works great.

I upgraded to new 1TB WD EADS drive and have a series 2 DT Tivo.


----------



## dwynne

Is this the correct "mindflux" adapter? The older links in the thread point to expired items on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190306827599

I am wanting to put a 1 tb "AV" SATA drive in my HD10-250 DirecTV HD Tivo.

Thanks!
Dennis


----------



## kamban

dwynne said:


> Is this the correct "mindflux" adapter? The older links in the thread point to expired items on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190306827599
> 
> I am wanting to put a 1 tb "AV" SATA drive in my HD10-250 DirecTV HD Tivo.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dennis


Yes. That is the one I got for my series 2 TiVo


----------



## Fixer

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Series 2 TCD24008A
Hard drive model: Samsung HD502HJ, 500 GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415 (or 863 or WLXKJ--863B)
Purchased from / Price: EBay from partsdomauction, aka WOW Parts - $6.99, shipping included
Chipset on the adapter: JMicron JM20330

Used MFSLive CD to image the original 80GB TiVo drive to the new Samsung drive. In addition to the standard SATA ports, my PC has one IDE connector for legacy support. I used the adapter on the 500GB drive and set it as master, while setting the TiVo drive as slave. MFSLive detected the drives fine (hda/hdb), but the backup process was incredibly slow (ETA ~20 hours!!). I stopped the procedure and started over. This time I hooked the new drive to one of my SATA ports and set the TiVo drive as IDE master. When connected this way, the back up process only took 45 minutes!! Took the newly imaged drive, added the adapter, and placed in my TiVo. Came up without a hitch!

I don't know why the backup was so slow when both drives were connected to the one IDE channel. If someone could explain that to me, I'd certainly appreciate it.


----------



## dwynne

kamban said:


> Yes. That is the one I got for my series 2 TiVo


Thanks.

Looks like you can buy it direct from their web page and save $0.50 (if you are just buying one).

http://www.wowparts.com/store/products/021304-01050.html

Dennis


----------



## dwynne

Fixer said:


> I don't know why the backup was so slow when both drives were connected to the one IDE channel. If someone could explain that to me, I'd certainly appreciate it.


It could be it did not turn on DMA for one of the IDE ports. There is a command to check / turn on DMA on the CD. http://www.mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#othertools .

I have what I call my "media computer" and it has 3 IDE channels so I can use up to 6 drives on it. The tools CDs (current and past) never would activate DMA on the tertiary IDE channels (non-standard) and even though the machine was fast the Tivo copies were dirt slow. I took an old and slow cast-off machine (but with standard ports) and used it and the copies were many times faster. I keep it around just for Tivo work...

After you boot off the CD you should always use shift + pageup to see if the software ID'd the drives correctly and under what /dev/?d? . It always will show you the DMA status. No DMA = port IO which is a ton slower. You can try HDParm to set the DMA but if on a non-standard PC it may not work.

It is also possible that the SATA drive to IDE adapter does not run at full speed. It could be more than fast enough for use in a Tivo, but not as fast as a native IDE (or SATA) drive. The specs SAY ATA 100/133 but who knows?

Dennis


----------



## Skolink

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Philips Series 1 (PTV300)
Hard drive model: Samsung HD502IJ 500GB
Adapter retail name: none
Purchased from / Price: Ebay ~$5+postage
Chipset on the adapter: Sunplus SATALink SPIF223A-HF022


----------



## Alfredvo

I've purchased several of these adapters and they mostly seem to work with a couple of odd issues:

In one Series2 upgrade, where I added a 1TB WD green drive, the system boots fine from a cold boot (power cable pulled); however, a restart from the menu does not work: the system freezes on "Powering Up" and the lights on the PATA/SATA adapter are both lit bright green/red.

On a second Series2, the upgrade went smooth, and runs fine; however, once a week the system freezes with either a black video screen or a freeze frame from live TV. The red and green lights on the TiVo are both lit. Once I power cycle it, it's fine for another week.

Is it that these adapters are flaky? Or does the IDE cable need to be replaced to handle the SATA speed? Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## drey

Alfredvo said:


> I've purchased several of these adapters and they mostly seem to work with a couple of odd issues:
> 
> In one Series2 upgrade, where I added a 1TB WD green drive, the system boots fine from a cold boot (power cable pulled); however, a restart from the menu does not work: the system freezes on "Powering Up" and the lights on the PATA/SATA adapter are both lit bright green/red.


Make sure you're not using WD10EACS / WD10EADS drive, those are known to hang at "warm" boot on S2 DT and S3 units (they work fine with S2 540 and HD 652 units). Switch the drive to either WD10EVCS / WD10EVVS or Seagate Pipeline, this will resolve the problem.


----------



## Alfredvo

drey said:


> Make sure you're not using WD10EACS / WD10EADS drive, those are known to hang at "warm" boot on S2 DT and S3 units (they work fine with S2 540 and HD 652 units). Switch the drive to either WD10EVCS / WD10EVVS or Seagate Pipeline, this will resolve the problem.


The drives are in fact WD10EADS.

The unit with the warm boot problem is a 540, and the one that freezes once a week is an old 130. No dual tuner or S3.


----------



## drey

Alfredvo said:


> The drives are in fact WD10EADS.
> 
> The unit with the warm boot problem is a 540, and the one that freezes once a week is an old 130. No dual tuner or S3.


Interesting. S2 540 that I had an opportunity to test with WD10EADS worked great on my end. But it could be a different version of WD10EADS (2 platter vs 3 platter) and maybe that's why it worked.

Get one of these drives for your TiVo to resolve the "warm boot" issue:
Western Digital: WD10EVCS, WD10EVVS or WD10EVDS
Seagate: any LP or Pipeline drive


----------



## dwynne

*Did it work?:* Yes
*TiVo Model:* DirecTV HD Tivo (HR10-250)
*Hard drive model:* Western Digital WD10EVVS 1TB
*Adapter retail name:* StarTech IDE2SAT 
*Purchased from / Price:* Amazon $20.98 delivered
*Chipset on the adapter: *Marvell 88SA8040 (so says the doc)

I had ordered a couple of the "mindflux" adapters from partsdomauction on fleabay but they sent them extremely snail snail-mail (took over a week). I ordered this adapter from Amazon and had it the next day (I live close to their warehouse).

The only issues I had with this StarTech IDE2SAT:

1) The jumper is on the DRIVE side of the board and when pushed onto the drive the jumper / pins and contact the metal drive housing. I wrapped from electrical tape around the board / jumper to prevent a problem.

2) The SATA drive connectors are not real tight. I have not had any problems when copying to the drive or using it in the Tivo, but I did try to push it in again right before closing the case and was gentle moving it into place.

The cheaper fleabay adapters have the jumpers on the opposite side from the drive and the SATA connectors are a bit tighter. I have tested these adapters in a PC, but not yet in the Tivo. I have 2 more HR10-250s and I have the drive ready for one of them, as soon as I have time to pull the Tivo apart and wait for a full copy to the new drive one of the partsdomauction adapters will be in the Tivo and I will report in on that one.

The StarTech will work in a pinch if you need one quick or can find it cheaper - with the two issues I mentioned.

Dennis


----------



## Alfredvo

Update: the warm boot problem is resolved. Now that the current software loaded, vs 9.3, the problem is gone.

That just leaves me with the once a week freeze on my 130 - same hard drive and adapter.


----------



## nando4

*Request for master/slave pin trace for Marvell based sata-to-pata adapter*

Hi everyone,

I see that some ppl on here have purchased a sata-to-pata adapter with the Marvell 88SA8040 chip which also has a Master/Slave jumper on it, as shown by:

xurl.cc/?Marvell1 *(copy+paste URL)*
xurl.cc/?Marvell2 *(copy+paste URL)*

These adapters have a master/slave jumper on it. The 2510P community can purchase a 
9.5mm sata-to-pata optical bay caddy

xurl.cc/?ebay-caddy *(copy+paste URL)*

with the same Marvell sata-to-pata chip (Marvell).

The 2510P uses a PATA bus for it's 1.8" ZIF HDD and the optical drive so to get two devices working we need to figure out how to get this caddy to be master or slave. So far we know how to hardset it as master (bridge CSEL pin47+GND pin45), but slave we have not got to work.

We'd like to be able to figure out how to pinmod the caddy, but jumpering the pins directly if necessary, to set master/slave operation as if there was a jumper.

*Volunteer requested*

Would anyone with such a sata-to-pata adapter be prepared to trace the master/slave pins to the Marvell chip to identify what logic is setting what pins for either operation? It's likely the pins use one of three states, 3.3V, GND, or N/C to identify what pins it uses.

xurl.cc/?Marvell1 *(copy+paste URL)*

is the best thing I have to try and figure it out myself. Oh, and Marvell want me to get lawyers to sign NDA agreements to provide datasheets.. doh.

Nando


----------



## whitepelican

drey said:


> Make sure you're not using WD10EACS / WD10EADS drive, those are known to hang at "warm" boot on S2 DT and S3 units (they work fine with S2 540 and HD 652 units). Switch the drive to either WD10EVCS / WD10EVVS or Seagate Pipeline, this will resolve the problem.


Grrrrr... I wish I would have known that before buying a WD10EADS. It appears to also exhibit the "warm boot" problem on my HR10-250. It's not really a big deal, since it has been running for over a month now without a reboot, but it's the principle of it not being 100% reliable.


----------



## antonioster

Hello! First time on your site tivocommunity com, but he already seemed to me interesting!
Tell me please, and what engine you use the site for tivocommunity com?

Sincerely Alex ( seo manager xrumers ru )


----------



## transam9898

I bought a IDE to SATA (Series 2)
here is the details:
Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Series 2 TCD540040
Hard drive model: Seagate 320GB SATA Drive
Adapter retail name: Generic
Purchased from / Price: EBay seller: importer520
Webpage: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110469783483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Didnt work for me (It seems to be the same one everyone else says works....)
I took the original drive (40GB) and did a DRIVE-BACKUP (with winmfs)
then I took the 320Gb Sata and did a DRIVE-RESTORE (with winmfs)

I didnt do the "RESTORE-BOOTPAGE" or the "RESTORE KERNEL ACTIVE"

The Tivo does the POWERING UP SCREEN then when it would change to the JUST A FEW MINUTES MORE PAGE... the Screen goes GREY.....

ANY Suggestions would be super appreciated


----------



## JamieP

transam9898 said:


> ... ANY Suggestions would be super appreciated


Try an mfscopy rather than a backup/restore.


----------



## transam9898

Hmm that was strange... LOL
I did a MFSCopy... plugged it in didnt work...
So I removed the jumper on the adapter, no bootup
powered down and put Jumper back on, powered up, works fine !

Thanks for the tip of MFSCOPY only (and expand)


----------



## toms111la

I have not been to this site in a while and probably should have checked prior to attempting an upgrade. Anyway here is where I am. I upgraded a DirecTV Series 2 TIVO (HR10-250) with a single 1.0TB WD 10EADS using an adapter that I bought from WeakKnees.com. The adapter is a no-name device but WeakKnees says it is the one they use. I hooked the drive using the adapter using a PC with IDE controller and did a fresh install using an InstantCake 6.3f CD. The InstantCake install completed normally. With the drive and adapter installed in the Tivo, everything started normally. The box is working pretty well but seems to be having one problem. Every once in a while all functions seem to freeze. This includes picture and remote functions. After a variable amount of time say 15 - 30 seconds, things return to normal and all is good. It doesn't seem to miss any of the program being watched. I am wondering if this so called green drive is shutting or slowing down to save energy and then coming back up to speed. (This seems possible due to the drives 32MB Cache.) Or do you think this might be being caused by the adapter. The drive has some empty jumpers and I am wondering if some combination of those jumped might help.

I did read through a number of posts on this thread but did not see anything directly on point. I did notice some issues with the WD 10EADS drive but am not sure if that is the issue with my box. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Frankinator

Did it work?: *Yes*
TiVo Model: *Series 2 TCD240080*
Hard drive model: *Hitachi Deskstar HD31000 IDK/7K 1TB (SUPER quiet drive)*
Adapter retail name: *Generic from importer520 on Ebay*
Purchased from / Price: *EBay $4.99 shipping included*
Chipset on the adapter: *JMicron JM20330*

Used WinMFS from MFSLive.org to image the original 80GB TiVo drive to the new drive. I used the Sata to IDE adapter on the new Hitachi drive and set it as master on my secondary IDE Channel. I put my TiVo drive in a USB2 to IDE hard drive enclosure. Took 2 hours to completely copy my old drive to the new one. Worked Great! Now with 1000+ hours on my old TIVO.
The Hitachi hard drive is *Quiet*!

Notes - The picture importer520 shows on his Ebay auction ad shows a part with part number RXD 629A 200B. This is not what he shipped. The part received did have the same JMicron JM20330 chipset on it and worked fine. Wowparts.com also sold me an identical part as the one sold by importer520 but it carried the part number LK-13415 on the package but not on the board itself. importer520 was *LIGHTNING* fast with shipping. I received the WOWparts.com part 5 days after the one from from importer520 when they were ordered at the same time.

************** FAIL **************
I tried a Kingwin p/n ADP-06 IDE to Sata adapter from MicroCenter with no luck. It seemed to work fine in my PC and with the WinMFS software, but it would not boot in the TIVO. It had no master/slave jumper either.
************* FAIL ************

Good Luck!
Frank Howard


----------



## transam9898

I bought from the same person (at around $6.00 each-ish) same seller importer520...

they work fine from him and are cheap ! sometimes he may be a lil slow though ;( lol but for $6 they are fine


----------



## 01sporty

Did it work?:No
TiVo Model:HR10-250
Hard drive model:WD3200AVVS
Adapter retail name:Kingwin ADP-06
Purchased from / Price:Newegg ~$10
Chipset on the adapter:GL830

It never went to the Welcome screen. Just a frantic pattern of blinking leds.

Try #2:

For the second try I got one of the eBay units that worked for everyone else.
The WinMFS had seemed to go well with the previous adapter so I was fairly sure I had a good image on the drive. I plugged in the new adapter and installed. On powering it up, it immediately went the the Welcome screen so I figured all was well. I had done a lot of recording in the week waiting for the new adapter so I did another WinMFS.

Did it work?:Nope
TiVo Model:Same HR10-250
Hard drive model:Same WD3200AVVS
Adapter retail nameata&Sata 863
Purchased from / Priceartsdomauction ~$6
Chipset on the adapter:JM20330

On both tries it never went to the Welcome screen. Just a frantic pattern of blinking leds. Didn't look good so I pulled the plug - again.

At this point I got a Blue Caviar and had the whole thing done in 2-1/2 hours.

Question: I'd like to use the WD3200AVVS in another application but windows doesn't want to recognize it since it's had the WinMFS thing done to it. Can anyone tell me how to return the drive to a state that it can be partitioned and formatted???


----------



## welchomatic

Not too many tests done on a Series 1 HDR212 w/Lifetime (running TurboNet and dual 127Gb HDD since 2003).
I'll be going to the store to get a SATA drive and one of each SATA Converter they have in stock. Although I wish I knew what alternatives I have to replacing the dying hard drive(s). I'll report back with details. Looks like all I can get in PATA today is one single model of a 160Gb drive. So I figure I better figure this out while there are still PATA/SATA converters instead of waiting for the new drives to fail as well.
This question might belong in another forum - *What did all you folks do with your Lifetime Subbed S1s?* Because I don't see many posts regarding people keeping them running.
I'll report back after I run all my testing.


----------



## jverheul

Did it work?: Yes*
TiVo Model: Pioneer DVR-810H S
Hard drive model: Seagate Pipeline HD 1TB ST31000322CS
Purchased from / Price: $17 weaknees.com

* I checked my new drive with all the Seagate utilities first. I used WinMFS with the MFS Supersize option to do the copy, after backing everything up first. Then I took both drives back to my Tivo and verified that the original one still worked. It did. Then I held my breathe and tried the new one. No go. After several power cycles I could not get past the "Welcome, Powering Up" message from the BIOS, even if I waited 20 minutes. Yes, I had to breathe for that. I was about to start posting for help wanted! Then I decided to pull the USB cable to my new Tivo Wireless-G adapter out of the back. .....and lo, it booted perfectly! Capacity said up to 1391 hours!! Then I went to the network status page and plugged in my adapter, got and IP address, tested the connection.... Its all perfect!! 

I hope my little hiccup and resolution helps someone else. 
Thanks to all that have designed tools and posted good info here and at MFSLive.org.


----------



## gravydog

I want to keep this thread going as I have amassed a number of Tivo's to upgrade and resell and also some SATA drives I plan to use in them. I backup the original, working drive for each Tivo with WinMFS and then restore to the new bigger drive. That all seems to proceed normally. I have tried restoring to the new drive both through the adapter and with a native SATA connection. I first tried these (ordered 10 with misplaced optimism):

*Did it work?: no
TiVo Models: TCD540 and TCD649
Hard drive models: WD 200GB and Samsung 500GB
Adapter retail name: 2.5"/3.5" Drive SATA to ATA IDE Converter Adapter HDD
Purchased from / Price: Digitalzone88 (eBay) / $3 shipped
Chipset on the adapter: Sunplus Satalink SPIF223A-HL022*

The Sunplus adapters have jumpers for master / slave and seem to work fine in a PC but in the Tivo you can see some drive accesses and then you are just stuck on Please Wait.

After finding this thread and seeing some success with another adapter I ordered just one this time for a test. It worked with a 200GB drive in a single tuner Tivo but not with the same drive (with correct restore) in the dual tuner and not with the 500GB drive in either Tivo:

*Did it work?: yes
TiVo Model: TCD540 - Series 2 single tuner
Hard drive model: Western Digital WD2000 200GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415 /863
Purchased from / Price: WOWParts.com / $5.99 free ship
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Did it work?: no
TiVo Model: TCD649 - Series 2 dual tuner
Hard drive model: Western Digital WD2000 200GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415 / 863
Purchased from / Price: WOWParts.com / $5.99 free ship
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Did it work?: no
TiVo Model: TCD540 - Series 2 single tuner
Hard drive model: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415 / 863
Purchased from / Price: WOWParts.com / $5.99 free ship
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Did it work?: no
TiVo Model: TCD649 - Series 2 dual tuner
Hard drive model: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415 / 863
Purchased from / Price: WOWParts.com / $5.99 free ship
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330*

Has anyone bought the adapter from Weaknees and checked out the chipset used so the same adapter can be found elsewhere for less? Any other success stories not shared here yet? Thanks!

Rob


----------



## whitepelican

gravydog said:


> Has anyone bought the adapter from Weaknees and checked out the chipset used so the same adapter can be found elsewhere for less? Any other success stories not shared here yet? Thanks!
> 
> Rob


I bought the adapter from Weaknees quite a while back. It was the same chipset as the one you're using - JM20330.


----------



## jpz2

Did it work?: No
TiVo Model: Philips DSR704
Hard drive model: WD5000CSRTL Western Digital Green 500GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415
Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Baked my Harddrive with Instantcake and Ptvnet when I install it back in my 704 it goes to the powering up screen and hangs on me. Any suggestions? Is it my harddrive that the unit doesn't like or might it be a bad image write from Instantcake? Because I've seen others with this setup that had success so I'm just hoping to find a solution.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, JP


----------



## robomeister

jpz2,

It is probably because you are using a WD Green drive. Those drives have that stupid Intellipark feature on them which doesn't seem to work on Series2 TiVos. I tried to use a 1TB WD Green drive using the SATA to PATA converter, and had no luck. If you can, return the drive and exchange it for a WD Blue (Caviar SE 16).

You might be able to disable or turn off the Intellipark feature in the Green drive. Look at the Drive Upgrade thread in the Series3 forum. It has tons of data on good and bad drives. They also have links to software that will deal with the WD Green drives.

Good luck,
robomeister


----------



## jpz2

robomeister,

Thanks a lot for getting back to me. I don't know if I can return the drive as I'm not sure on BB's return policy but I will take a look at the other forum to see if I can find some software to unlock it.

I actually ended up getting the drive to work after disabling the intellipark.

Thanks again.


----------



## jpz2

Now the issue I have is if there is a lot of movement on the screen the image gets garbled like if I'm in a thunderstorm. Is this something to do with a slow harddrive (it only has an 8mb cache) or is this something bad with the image? 

Thanks again,


----------



## robomeister

jpz2,

That sounds like either a bad image or bad hardware. 

I don't think the speed of the drive would affect the image. The original drives in most Series2 TiVos were 5400RPM and 2MB cache. The actual reading and writing of the drive is not that much compared to a PC. So the extra speed of newer drives (7200RPM) just generates more heat in a TiVo. And a hard drive's cache is needed if the hard drive has to read from the same portion of the disk more than once. This doesn't happen that often on a DVR, so a big cache is wasted. 

So, to summarize, try a new image. If you need a different image to try, I might have one. Send me a PM with the model of your TiVo and I'll see if it is on my list.

Good luck,
robomeister


----------



## jpz2

Thanks a lot for all your help.

The image I have is an Instantcake CD from Ptvupgrade so I believe it is good. I'll try baking it again, as I don't think it is the hardware as the unit works fine with the other HD I was using.


Thanks.


----------



## jpz2

I've started a new thread for my problems so I can put this thread back on it's topic. Please check it out if you can offer any help.

Thanks,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7829968#post7829968


----------



## ronsch

Has anyone successfully used a SATA drive in a DSR6000?

If so, what combination of adapter/chip set and hard drive?


----------



## smw6230

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Philips HDR312
Hard drive model: Seagate (DB35.3) ST3750840SCE 750gb SATA
Adapter retail name: Addonics ADSAIDE SATA to IDE-ATAPI Converter
Purchased from / Price: Ebay $20.24 +shipping (Amazon.com also has them for the same price).
Chipset on the adapter: Not sure

Overall I'm very happy. While the adapter was close to $30 bucks w/shipping it works flawlessly. The way I figured it the cost for a brand new quality DVR specific IDE drive, 500gb and up, was was about $60. On top of that they're getting harder to find everyday. Since I could get a brand new DB35 drive with warranty for 62 shipped it made sense for me to spend the extra cash for the adapter so that I could utilize the best drive that I could for the Tivo.


----------



## transam9898

That is outrageous ! this guy has them for $5 free ship and Ive gotten like 15+ from him 
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-PATA-IDE-TO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27b04db498


----------



## smw6230

transam9898 said:


> That is outrageous ! this guy has them for $5 free ship and Ive gotten like 15+ from him
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-PATA-IDE-TO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27b04db498


I actually bought one of those to try before the Addonics. Obviously it didn't work with a S1. I just got a 'Powering Up' screen.........


----------



## binky123

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: HR10-250
Hard drive model: WD7500AADS Western Digital Caviar Green 750GB
Adapter retail name: Pata&Sata WLXKJ-863B
Purchased from / Price: ebay partsdomauction $6
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: HR10-250
Hard drive model: WD7500AADS Western Digital Caviar Green 750GB
Adapter retail name: Rosewill RC-203
Purchased from / Price: newegg.com $20
Chipset on the adapter: 88SA8040-TBC1

Stuck on Powering up msg. The JM20330 seemed to work better as I was able to boot up manually. Serial port console displays
ide_read_sector timed out
autoboot failed to read boot sector
Device on dev=13 fnc=0 port=0
watch_td timing out.
init there is no device

Tried both adapters in a PC with same disk and it was fine.

Update: I ran the wdidle3.exe /d program and was able to change the timer from the default 8sec to 62.5min. Both sata-ide adapters work with the drives.


----------



## whitepelican

Redacted.


----------



## capkj

Did it work?: YES!
TiVo Model:TCD24040040
Hard drive model: hitachi hds721050cla362
Adapter retail name: LK-13415 
Purchased from / Price: EBAY SELLER: PARTSDOM AUCTION / 6.99 W FREE SHIP
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330


I got this hard drive in a usb external enclosure for 49.00 and it works great!


----------



## unitron

gravydog said:


> ... I first tried these (ordered 10 with misplaced optimism):...
> 
> Rob


How about sell me a couple of them to try in a Series 1?

I'm unitron and you can reply to me at coastalnet.com

regards,

unitron


----------



## unitron

Fixer said:


> ...I don't know why the backup was so slow when both drives were connected to the one IDE channel....


You've just answered your own question. All those little ones and zeros have to go down the wire from one drive, and instead of getting DMA'ed right over to the other IDE controller (or one of the SATA controllers), they have to get stored in memory and then turned around and sent back up the same wire to the second drive while a "shut up" signal is sent to the first drive, and the CPU has to be referree-ing all of this. Then the second drive acknowledges having gotten the bunch of bits and it has to shut up while the first drive sends another batch which gets stored and turned around.

Going from a drive on one controller to a second drive on a different controller lets you use DMA--Direct Memory Access-- that takes the CPU pretty much out of the loop and let's the controllers run things.


----------



## unitron

meltons said:


> ...
> Adapter retail name: Addonics...
> 
> I tested the addapter on IDE controller on my PC and it worked fine with the WD 1TB drive. However, after mfstool "backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/hdd" Tivo hung on "Welcome! Powering up..."
> ....


I'm posting this reply to hit the 5 post mark so that I can PM you to see if you still have it (sitting around unused) and want to sell.

I can be reached at coastalnet.com


----------



## unitron

Has anyone tried the VinPowerDigital IDESA1.0, which has the circuit board turned 90 degrees to everyone else's?


Has anyone tried the Koutech ASA120, which is the most professional looking one I've seen yet, completely enclosed, standard connector placement, 6 pin Master/Slave/(and maybe cable select) jumper set header?

If so, with which TiVo and which drive and what failure or success?

Also, anyone tried them in a regular PC?


----------



## rbautch

Did it work?: No
TiVo Model: Philips Hughes HDVR2, DSR7000
Hard drive model: Segate 300GB
Adapter retail name: LK-13415
Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Philips Hughes HDVR2
Hard drive model: Segate 300GB
Adapter retail name: Rosewill RC-203
Purchased from / Price: newegg.com $20 (No longer available)
Chipset on the adapter: 88SA8040-TBC1

I wish the Rosewill adapters were still available. That's the only one I could ever get to work. Anyone know of a cheap adapter that's not the JM20330 chipset? This one looks promising, but these things aint worth $30. It also looks surprisingly like the Rosewill adapter I paid $5 for a few years ago.


----------



## sbl

Can anyone comment on reliability/longevity of these adapters?


----------



## tvmaster2

sbl said:


> Can anyone comment on reliability/longevity of these adapters?


I am confused why so many don't work. Aren't both specs kinda standard - aka what flags would make them not translate data properly? Or is it something to do with Tivo's implementation?


----------



## xaviorffviii

TiVo Model: TCD649080 DT

Hard drive model: Western Digital 1 TB SATA2 7200rpm 32MB Hard Drive WD10EALS (Caviar Blue) 

Adapter retail name: SATA to PATA/IDE Hard Drive Interface Adapter
by Generic 

Purchased from / Price: 
HDD = $78.80 Free Shipping Amazon
Adapter = $6.87 + $4.07 Expedited Shipping Amazon

Chipset on the adapter: Posted this after I installed it. Can't find it on the internet sorry!

Did it work?: YES Flawlessly!

Hope this helps someone


----------



## santaman

has anyone tried a SIIG SC-SA0512-S1 ?


----------



## daveg01

smw6230 said:


> I actually bought one of those to try before the Addonics. Obviously it didn't work with a S1. I just got a 'Powering Up' screen.........


will it work with a series 2?


----------



## judicata

Did it work?: No.
TiVo Model: Hughes SD-DVR40
Hard drive model: Western Digital WD6400AAKS
Adapter retail name: None (back says HXSP-071218)
Purchased from / Price: E-bay (don't remember seller) ~$6.00 shipped
Chipset on the adapter: Sunplus SPIF223A


Another member reported this chipset working, but we may have had different adapters.

To others whose adapters did not work: Did the adapter work with your drive outside of your Tivo? I was able to access the drive from my computer after connecting it to the adapter, and then connecting the adapter to a USB-to-IDE/SATA cable. But when I put the drive/adapter in my Tivo, I never got past the "Welcome. Powering Up" screen. So the adapter works, just not in the Tivo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goony

I asked about this in a post in the Upgrade Forum too...

Do you think a 1TB WD "Green" drive will work in an S2 DTivo with (first) the Intellipark feature disabled via utility? This entry in this topic (750GB WD "green drive + utility) would suggest "yes".

I scored a couple of used Rosewill SC-203 known-to-work SATA (drive) to PATA (controller) adapters used on eBay, now I am cruising for a 1TB drive.

Thanks,

Goony


----------



## unitron

santaman said:


> has anyone tried a SIIG SC-SA0512-S1 ?


Preliminary report

Amazon had them on sale 3 or 4 weeks ago. I got two.

The chipset is the JM20330

It doesn't seem to work on Series 1s.

If I make a SATA drive with one of these the slave drive I get the welcome screen that's on the motherboard and then the "Just a few more moments" screen that's on the master drive, and then it reboots.

When I get a good Series 2 SA DT image (I thought I had a good backup. I was mistaken), I'll let everyone know if it works on one of those.

The above posted 11/11/2010
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Preliminary addendum to preliminary report. 11/14/2010

The SIIG SC-SA0512-S1 seems to work in a TCD649080, both with one 500 GB SATA and, IF YOU USE A 40 CONDUCTOR IDE CABLE--the older kind, but be sure it isn't punched or nicked to be the old kind of cable select cable--with 2 500 GB drives, each with it's own SATA-IDE adapter (the aforementioned SIIG), one jumpered on as slave, the other jumpered off as master. Didn't want to work with 80 conductor cable for some reason.

Also, one of those 2 drives was a Seagate and the other an Hitachi. I've had an issue in the past with 2 identical Seagate PATA drives not working in a Series 1, although one of them would work just fine with another brand drive. Don't know if that's a Seagate issue, a Series 1 issue, or a that particular model Seagate issue or what, but at this time I can't promise the SIIG will work with 2 identical drives (nor can I promise that it won't).

More later when I find a really good deal on 2 1TB SATA drives.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

11/16/2010

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danger, Will Robinson!

Further Edit, info below may be out of date before the virtual ink is dry.

Just found this page

http://www.siig.com/ViewProduct.aspx?pn=SC-SA0512-S1

and it looks like they had to go and screw up the dimensions so as to make a liar of me.

I've got an email into SIIG support to see if the picture is wrong or they're just stupid enough to change the adapter but not the model number, but in the meantime I can't promise that ordering that model number will get you the same thing I got.

************************************

************************************

11/17/2010

Well, I heard back from SIIG and they confirmed that they are, indeed, complete and total idiots.

They've change the size but not the model number so you can't be sure which one you'll get.

What a bunch of maroons!

And they have the nerve to claim the new one is more compact!

************************************
And furthermore...

--see above, it modifies what comes next-- (added 11/17/2010)

Wish I'd known then what I know now and I'd have bought 3 or 4 of these on sale instead of just the 2.

In addition to apparently working in the Dual Tuner S2 SA, it's only 3.875 inches wide and 0.75 inches tall, so if you've got an external IDE hard drive case with a smidge extra length you might be able to use a SATA drive in it with one of these.

I wouldn't count on shoe-horning one into a Buffalo Link-Station, though.

*************************************


----------



## unitron

It occured to me that if you're subscribed to this thread you might not be getting notifications about my edits to my initial post about the SIIG SC-SA0512-S1, so this is a separate (spelling correction edit) post to trigger those notices.

If it doesn't work that way and this post is unneccesary, Mr. Moderator, feel free to remove it or scribble all over it or call me names or whatever. : - )


----------



## unitron

judicata said:


> Did it work?: No.
> TiVo Model: Hughes SD-DVR40
> Hard drive model: Western Digital WD6400AAKS
> Adapter retail name: None (back says HXSP-071218)
> Purchased from / Price: E-bay (don't remember seller) ~$6.00 shipped
> Chipset on the adapter: Sunplus SPIF223A
> 
> Another member reported this chipset working, but we may have had different adapters.
> 
> To others whose adapters did not work: Did the adapter work with your drive outside of your Tivo? I was able to access the drive from my computer after connecting it to the adapter, and then connecting the adapter to a USB-to-IDE/SATA cable. But when I put the drive/adapter in my Tivo, I never got past the "Welcome. Powering Up" screen. So the adapter works, just not in the Tivo.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Apparently that's the same adapter gravydog bought 10 of. I know this because I noticed he only tried them on Series 2 machines but not Series 1, and having seen a post from Skolink about Series 1 success with the Sunplus chipset, I bought them off of gravydog. (didn't really want all 10, but he wanted to get rid of all of them and made me a deal)

Well, it turns out that the HXSP-071218 has the Sunplus Satalink SPIF223A-HL022 chip, and Skolink's adapter has the SPIF223A-HF022, and whatever the difference between "F" and "L" is, it seems that "F" works in S1's and "L" doesn't.

ADDENDUM--December 3rd, 2010--

If you have one of these and there are 4 actual pins in one corner, as opposed to 4 holes or solder pads, hold the adapter so that the 40 pin IDE connector and the 4 pin Molex connector are facing you and on the top with the IDE on the left and the Molex on the right.

In the bottom right hand corner, consider the bottommost pin on the left (of the aforementioned 4 pins) to be pin 1. (If you look at the solder side of the adapter, you'll see that it has a square pad and the other three have round ones.)

Consider the one to its right to be pin 2, the one directly above it to be pin 3 and the one diagonally above it pin 4.

Pins 2 and 4 are connected somewhere on the board, but not to ground. If you jumper pins 2 and 4 it will make no difference whatsover.

If using a 40 conductor IDE cable, jumper 3 and 4 to make that drive Master and 1 and 2 to make it Slave.

If using an 80 conductor cable, those settings might work or might not.

I considered the possibility that jumpering 1 and 3 or leaving all pins unjumpered might be the CABLE SELECT setting, but couldn't get these adapters to actually work on an 80 conductor cable no matter what jumper setting I used.

Using a 40 conductor cable and jumpering for Master, I managed to get one of these adapters to work on a single WD1001FALS 1TB 32MB cache SATA drive in a TCD649080 (a Series 2 Double Tuner).

I do not yet know if I can get two of these, one jumpered Master, one jumpered Slave, to work in the same TiVO or in a computer using a 40 conductor cable. When I find out, I'll update here.

If your adapter with HXSP-071218 on the back only has 4 soldering places for jumper pins instead of pins, I have no idea if you can achieve anything by shorting any of them together. A lot of these adapters seem to use "almost" the same circuit boards and "almost" the same parts.

--insert additional addendum--

Speaking of "almost", many of the adapters out there have 2 electrolytic capacitors on the left just above the solder pins of the SATA power connector. My boards have surface mount device style tantalum capacitors (and only about a fourth of the capacitance).

--end additional addendum--

Why this works in a Series 2, but not in a Series 1, I do not know.
Remember, this is one adapter out of a lot of 10 supposedly identical ones, so that gives you an idea of the manufacturer's quality control. For all I know, the one that works may be doing so because it *doesn't* meet specs.


----------



## unitron

The Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119257

(currently $15 with free shipping)

seems to be the successor to the apparently now discontinued "legendary" Rosewill RC-203

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812206001

I got one and it's *very* similar to the more expensive Addonics ADSAIDE, same chipset as the newer version of that Addonics, the Marvell 88SA8052 (previous version of the Addonics had the Marvell 88SA8040).

Like the Addonics, it has a jumper block for Master, Slave, or Cable Select.

Unlike the Addonics the jumper block is on the IDE side.

Like the Addonics it has an unshrouded 40 pin IDE header and uses a floppy drive-type 4 pin power connector, and comes with a Berg to Molex adapter that lets you use regular 4 pin hard drive power plugs.

(like the Addonics it also seems to have a place where you can solder in your own LED, *unlike the Addonics it has the polarity indicated.* I haven't yet tested either to see if they'll actually drive an LED)

*edit Dec. 15, 2010 I was mistaken, the Addonics also has a polarity indicator for the non-existant LED.
It's just like a plus sign, only smaller. A lot smaller.
I discovered this while trying to move the jumper header around to the front of the Addonics where it should have been all along.
*end edit*

So far it seems to work in Series 1 and Series 2 standalones, and, in concert with an Addonics ADSAIDE, in a dual (SATA) drive setup in either S1 or S2.

==================================================
December 15, 2010
I just heard from Koutech. The IO-ASA120 uses the same chipset (perhaps different stepping), the Marvell 88SA8052, as the new Rosewill and the later version Addonics. Trying to justify to myself the expense of buying a couple with which to play.

==================================================
January 1, 2011

Well, I bought a couple of those Koutech IO-ASA120 adapters from newegg for about $20 + $2 shipping* to experiment with.

They don't have any LEDs, but they do have a Master/Slave/CableSelect jumper, and they're completely enclosed.

They work in a Series 1 standalone, one drive or two.

They work in a Series 2 standalone dual tuner (TCD649080), one drive or two.

The pictures of it on newegg when I ordered were of the prototype (I've talked to Koutech tech support, and they may have given them some newer pictures by now). On the ones I got the 4 pin power part is upside down relative to the picture and to the way IDE drives are, but if you put the plug in the only way it fits, the right wires connect to the right places.

This thing sticks out of the back of the drive more than the other designs (depth not counting the part that sticks into the SATA drive is 1.25 "), and that may be a problem in some TiVos--you'll probably have to mount the drives in a Series 1 "backwards" to keep from being right up against the unshielded power supply, and that'll mean needing a longer 40 conductor 40 pin IDE cable and extensions for the power cable.

I've been in touch with Koutech tech support both by email and by phone, and they've been co-operative and eager to help.

*I had to order each one separately to get that shipping price. Trying to order both together bumped the shipping up to $6 or $8, some weirdness about the weight.


----------



## unitron

I've noticed in my experiments that adapters that work if you're only installing one drive can be finicky if you're putting in 2 SATA drives. Some, for instance, without specific jumper settings for cable select, only work jumpered as Master and Slave on a 40 conductor cable, and if used on the 80 conductor cables they choke.

I'm looking to put 2 1TB drives in a TCD649080, and would like to be sure I've got 2 of the right adapters before I MFSadd the second drive to the first and endanger the recordings on the first drive if the combination of the 2 doesn't work. Even if I MRV everything to my other dual tuner first, that's a lot of time and work down the drain if I wind up having to re-image a single drive and re-MRV everything back.

edit 01-01-2011

In answer to my own question...

Well, I got a couple of WD1001FALS Caviar Blacks at the Best Buy Black Friday price, the twinbreeze bracket kit (with fan, IDE cable, and powertrip delay), and a couple of LK-13415 adapters from NSIoutlet.com (who turned out to be WOWparts, who are partsdomainauction on eBay), and so far it's all working fine, although with all that storage space to search through menu access seems a bit slow.


----------



## dbthornton

Did it work?: No
TiVo Model: Pioneer 810h
Hard drive model:WD SATA Green 750GB
Adapter retail name:Kingwin adp-06
Purchased from / Price:microcenter 14.99
Chipset on the adapter: RX 100?

Tivo would boot but would occasionally (and reliably) freeze up. Sometimes it would run for 12 hours or more, sometimes it would freeze after an hour or less.
Tried it in my XP computer and it doesn't work there either, boots fine but copying locked up the computer.

I bought one of the wowparts Ebay adapters (LK-13415) with the Jmicron chipset and will see if that works.

Does it matter in WinMFS if you copy the drive with the adapter on or off? I know off is faster but does that "confuse" the drive?

Thanks!

DBT


----------



## unitron

dbthornton said:


> Did it work?: No
> TiVo Model: Pioneer 810h
> Hard drive model:WD SATA Green 750GB
> Adapter retail name:Kingwin adp-06
> Purchased from / Price:microcenter 14.99
> Chipset on the adapter: RX 100?
> 
> Tivo would boot but would occasionally (and reliably) freeze up. Sometimes it would run for 12 hours or more, sometimes it would freeze after an hour or less.
> Tried it in my XP computer and it doesn't work there either, boots fine but copying locked up the computer.
> 
> I bought one of the wowparts Ebay adapters (LK-13415) with the Jmicron chipset and will see if that works.
> 
> Does it matter in WinMFS if you copy the drive with the adapter on or off? I know off is faster but does that "confuse" the drive?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DBT


I assume you bought that Kingwin before you saw the post about it

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7775324#post7775324

on page 2 of this thread/topic, which raises the question of whether you've been through this and other threads here which discuss Western Digital "Green" drives and the "Intellipark" feature/bug and how to disable it.


----------



## lessd

01sporty said:


> Did it work?:No
> TiVo Model:HR10-250
> Hard drive model:WD3200AVVS
> Adapter retail name:Kingwin ADP-06
> Purchased from / Price:Newegg ~$10
> Chipset on the adapter:GL830
> 
> It never went to the Welcome screen. Just a frantic pattern of blinking leds.
> 
> Try #2:
> 
> For the second try I got one of the eBay units that worked for everyone else.
> The WinMFS had seemed to go well with the previous adapter so I was fairly sure I had a good image on the drive. I plugged in the new adapter and installed. On powering it up, it immediately went the the Welcome screen so I figured all was well. I had done a lot of recording in the week waiting for the new adapter so I did another WinMFS.
> 
> Did it work?:Nope
> TiVo Model:Same HR10-250
> Hard drive model:Same WD3200AVVS
> Adapter retail nameata&Sata 863
> Purchased from / Priceartsdomauction ~$6
> Chipset on the adapter:JM20330
> 
> On both tries it never went to the Welcome screen. Just a frantic pattern of blinking leds. Didn't look good so I pulled the plug - again.
> 
> At this point I got a Blue Caviar and had the whole thing done in 2-1/2 hours.
> 
> Question: I'd like to use the WD3200AVVS in another application but windows doesn't want to recognize it since it's had the WinMFS thing done to it. Can anyone tell me how to return the drive to a state that it can be partitioned and formatted???


Use the Windows program *Computer Mangement *under the control panel to get the drive ready for wirdows.


----------



## unitron

lessd said:


> Use the Windows program *Computer Mangement *under the control panel to get the drive ready for wirdows.


Alternatively, boot from the MFS Live CD with only that hard drive attached and dd /dev/zero to the drive after using hdparm -N /dev/whereeverthedriveis to make sure there isn't a Host Protected Area on the drive. Series 1s like to add them and some GiGaByte motherboards from a few years ago like to put particularly stubborn ones on to have a place for a BIOS backup (in spite of having dual BIOS chips on the motherboard).


----------



## dbthornton

unitron said:


> I assume you bought that Kingwin before you saw the post about it
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7775324#post7775324
> 
> on page 2 of this thread/topic, which raises the question of whether you've been through this and other threads here which discuss Western Digital "Green" drives and the "Intellipark" feature/bug and how to disable it.


I did see the post, but thought that it might have had something to do with the model of Tivo being upgraded. Some adapters seem to work in some cases but not others. I was under some time pressure and Microcenter was the closest store to get one.

I did forget to mention that I ran wdidle before I copied the drive. Good thing to reinforce about the WD green drives though.


----------



## unitron

dbthornton said:


> I did see the post, but thought that it might have had something to do with the model of Tivo being upgraded. Some adapters seem to work in some cases but not others. I was under some time pressure and Microcenter was the closest store to get one.
> 
> I did forget to mention that I ran wdidle before I copied the drive. Good thing to reinforce about the WD green drives though.


Must be nice to live somewhere that has stores where you can go in and buy things like this after having had the opportunity to eyeball them up close, and be able to get them *now* instead of waiting for the mailman. Somewhere where there's even a chance of being able to return one that doesn't work in the application you wanted it for without a lot of hassle and having to pay the return shipping.

Oh well, welcome to the database of what doesn't work (also know as the legion of frustration). You may have saved someone else from disappointment and expense.


----------



## unitron

dbthornton said:


> Did it work?: No
> TiVo Model: Pioneer 810h
> Hard drive model:WD SATA Green 750GB
> Adapter retail name:Kingwin adp-06
> Purchased from / Price:microcenter 14.99
> Chipset on the adapter: RX 100?
> 
> Tivo would boot but would occasionally (and reliably) freeze up. Sometimes it would run for 12 hours or more, sometimes it would freeze after an hour or less.
> Tried it in my XP computer and it doesn't work there either, boots fine but copying locked up the computer.
> 
> I bought one of the wowparts Ebay adapters (LK-13415) with the Jmicron chipset and will see if that works.
> 
> Does it matter in WinMFS if you copy the drive with the adapter on or off? I know off is faster but does that "confuse" the drive?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DBT


I forgot to answer the last part of this post.

If your adapter is working properly, then neither the drive nor the IDE controllers of either the motherboard or the Tivo should realize that it's there.

The drive should think it's connected to a SATA controller (you might want to jumper the drive to limit it to SATA 1--1.5 G--so that it doesn't waste any electrons and microseconds negotiating), and the IDE controllers should think that they're talking to a PATA drive (although at this point I've come to consider all types as PITA drives : - ).

Test the drive and the adapter on your computer's IDE controller first to make sure it at least works there, then go ahead and save some time doing the transfer with it hooked up as SATA, then back to the adapter for your Tivo trial run (and, let us hope, ultimate success).


----------



## dbthornton

Did it work?: yes
TiVo Model: Pioneer 810h
Hard drive model:WD SATA Green 750GB
Adapter retail name/N: LK-13415
Purchased from: eBay $6.77 including shipping sellerid: partsdomauction
Chipset on the adapter: Jmicron 20330


Works great, someone mentioned it feels a little flimsy but connections are strong. Just attach IDE and power cables to adapter first.

On to the Tivo HD!


----------



## unitron

dbthornton said:


> Did it work?: yes
> TiVo Model: Pioneer 810h
> Hard drive model:WD SATA Green 750GB
> Adapter retail name/N: LK-13415
> Purchased from: eBay $6.77 including shipping sellerid: partsdomauction
> Chipset on the adapter: Jmicron 20330
> 
> Works great, someone mentioned it feels a little flimsy but connections are strong. Just attach IDE and power cables to adapter first.
> 
> On to the Tivo HD!


I use a couple of layers of that 3M double-sided white foam tape to secure that particular adapter to a drive--go look at the pictures of the adapter weaknees sells to see where to cut out to keep from overheating the ICs.

In addition to keeping the IDE and power cable from pulling the SATA part loose, it electrically insulates all those solder points on the back of the adapter.

You can bypass eBay and buy that same adapter from WOWparts.com or NSIoutlet.com--they're all the same people as partsdomain.


----------



## lessd

fljaweiu said:


> Though its true that we do not need church to have a close relationship with God, I believe He wants us to join together with other believers. By doing so we gain knowledge, are uplifted in prayer, can pray for the needs of others better, and as a group we can do more to further the work of God, more to help those in need around us. For me, being amongst other believers is just very uplifting to my soul. I think it's important to find a group of people who do that for each other and don't just use you to get what they need. Good luck to you....


And this relates to the subject how ??


----------



## unitron

lessd said:


> And this relates to the subject how ??


Because you hook all this stuff up together and pray that it works? : - )

(if religions can ban pork, why can't they tell their adherents "No Spam"?)


----------



## lloydjs

Has anyone confirmed a SATA adapter and drive for a series1 SVR2000?


----------



## unitron

lloydjs said:


> Has anyone confirmed a SATA adapter and drive for a series1 SVR2000?


The Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE (the cheapest), the Addonics ADSAIDE, or the Koutech IO-ASA120 will all work in a Series 1 (and all use the same chipset, the Marvell 88SA8052, unless you get an old Addonics, which uses an earlier version, the 88SA8040). The power hookup for the first two is a little "kludgy", and you'll probably want to secure the wires in place with electrical tape (Scotch 33+), or 3M Mounting Tape (white foam, sticky on both sides), or a combination thereof, and the otherwise excellent Koutech has a "makes the overall drive too long and gets too near the power supply" problem that can be gotten around by mounting it on the bracket "backwards" and getting a power extension (preferably with a small fan attached that can be mounted under the drive).

What size SATA drive were you planning to use?


----------



## lloydjs

Hi unitron,

I currently have two drives (160GB and 120GB). The drives are about 5 years old. 
I am thinking about replacing them with a single 1TB sata drive but am open to recommendations - dual sata drives, dual large (500GB) IDE drives, a single 2TB sata drive, one sata and one IDE, etc.

Here are my reasons for leaning towards a single sata drive:
- faster disk access
- quieter
- less power consumption 
- better compatibility - I tried two new large IDEs recently (500GB and 320GB) but both failed

However, my assumptions above could be incorrect. Can you let me know of any other reasons to switch to sata?


----------



## unitron

lloydjs said:


> Hi unitron,
> 
> I currently have two drives (160GB and 120GB). The drives are about 5 years old.
> I am thinking about replacing them with a single 1TB sata drive but am open to recommendations - dual sata drives, dual large (500GB) IDE drives, a single 2TB sata drive, one sata and one IDE, etc.
> 
> Here are my reasons for leaning towards a single sata drive:
> - faster disk access
> - quieter
> - less power consumption
> - better compatibility - I tried two new large IDEs recently (500GB and 320GB) but both failed
> 
> However, my assumptions above could be incorrect. Can you let me know of any other reasons to switch to sata?


Best reason to switch to SATA on S1 and S2 machines? Easy. Cheaper per GB than IDE and available bigger than 500GB (I think there were a few 640 and 750 IDE drives made, but if you find them they'll cost an arm and a leg and your firstborn).


----------



## lloydjs

I found a 500GB drive for $90 on Amazon, not bad. Besides price, are the other advantages I listed correct?


----------



## unitron

lloydjs said:


> I found a 500GB drive for $90 on Amazon, not bad. Besides price, are the other advantages I listed correct?


You can get a 2TB drive for $90, although a Series 1 can't use one that big, but my point is that that's a lot of money for only 500GB.


----------



## stern_howie

Reading and reading.....

Can anyone recommend a HD and SATA->IDE adapter that would work with a 
TCD 5400080 and also a TCD 5400040.

Something up around 1TB is what I am looking for.

WD10EVVS or WD10000CSRTL perhaps with the wowdomain adapter?

thanks


----------



## unitron

stern_howie said:


> Reading and reading.....
> 
> Can anyone recommend a HD and SATA->IDE adapter that would work with a
> TCD 5400080 and also a TCD 5400040.
> 
> Something up around 1TB is what I am looking for.
> 
> WD10EVVS or WD10000CSRTL perhaps with the wowdomain adapter?
> 
> thanks


----following edited 02/08/2011 because I'm an idiot---

WD10000CSRTL is NOT* the number they put on the retail box with a

WD1001FALS

inside. It's a Caviar Black.

*(The number is actually WD10000LSRTL)

----end edited section----

I got two of them off of the shelf at the local Best Buy.

Got a third one shipped to me by Best Buy, same drive, same box, but the label has

WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN

instead of

WD10000CSRTL

Using 2 of them in one Series 2 double tuner and the 3rd in another of the same model TiVo. So far, so good.

I'm using the LK-13415 adapters from NSIoutlet.com (who turned out to be WOWparts, who are partsdomainauction on eBay), and a third adapter that's almost the same (same chipset) from some outfit called Avolusion.

I can't swear that they'll work in any other S2 than the TCD649080 (and, one would assume, the TCD649180), but I don't know of any reason they shouldn't.


----------



## stern_howie

Thank you for your reply Unitron.

I looked at WD10000CSRTL at BestBuy and it shows as a Green not Black drive....odd. Any thoughts on that? I read previously green drives can be problematic.

hXXp://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/western-digital-caviar-green-1tb-3-5-desktop-internal-hard-drive-wd10000csrtl/10115790.aspx?path=acad04a4f01351d09d32a788a0905041en02


----------



## unitron

stern_howie said:


> Thank you for your reply Unitron.
> 
> I looked at WD10000CSRTL at BestBuy and it shows as a Green not Black drive....odd. Any thoughts on that? I read previously green drives can be problematic.
> 
> hXXp://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/western-digital-caviar-green-1tb-3-5-desktop-internal-hard-drive-wd10000csrtl/10115790.aspx?path=acad04a4f01351d09d32a788a0905041en02


That's what I get for relying on memory.

The

WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN

is correct, I was looking at the box when I typed it.

HOWEVER,

the in-store number for the Black is

WD10000LSRTL

not WD10000CSRTL

so "my whoopsie".

Now, if you'll excuse me, I've got a previous post to edit.

P.S.

The "Green" problem is with the "intellipark" feature, and the need to run "wdidle" or something like that on some of them.

Go to the last page of this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5616160#post5616160

and then back up a year or two and you should find out what you need to know about that.


----------



## stern_howie

thank you again.


----------



## lloydjs

Did it work?: yes!
TiVo Model: series1 Sony SVR2000
Hard drive model: WESTERN DIGITAL - Caviar 1TB (WD10EAVS)
Adapter retail name: ROSEWILL|RC-A-SATA-IDE R 
Purchased from / Price: drive pruchased from ServerSupply for $75 free shipping; adapter purchased from Newegg for $15 plus $2 shipping.
Chipset on the adapter: Marvell 88SA8052

I want to send a big THANK YOU to unitron for educating me on adapters.


----------



## SMWinnie

*Did it work?:* NO
*TiVo Model:* TCD540040
*Hard drive model:* WD5000AADS (WD 500GB Caviar Green)
*Adapter retail name:* Generic SATA/PATA adapter. PCB labeled "Model: RPCT012" with open 2x2 jumper pad
*Purchased from / Price:* HDE Shop through Amazon.com marketplace
*Chipset on the adapter:* Sunplus SATALink SPIF223A-HL022

Jumpered the WD5000AADS for SATA1 (1.5Gb/s) and placed a cardboard spacer between the SATA/PATA adapter and the drive. (Without the spacer, the pins of the IDE bracket were touching the drive.) Fired up TiVo and got permanent "Welcome! Powering up..." screen.

Yanked, shelved and ordered NewEgg's $17 Rosewill adapter. Will check in when it gets here.


----------



## unitron

SMWinnie said:


> *Did it work?:* NO
> *TiVo Model:* TCD540040
> *Hard drive model:* WD5000AADS (WD 500GB Caviar Green)
> *Adapter retail name:* Generic SATA/PATA adapter. PCB labeled "Model: RPCT012" with open 2x2 jumper pad
> *Purchased from / Price:* HDE Shop through Amazon.com marketplace
> *Chipset on the adapter:* Sunplus SATALink SPIF223A-HL022
> 
> Jumpered the WD5000AADS for SATA1 (1.5Gb/s) and placed a cardboard spacer between the SATA/PATA adapter and the drive. (Without the spacer, the pins of the IDE bracket were touching the drive.) Fired up TiVo and got permanent "Welcome! Powering up..." screen.
> 
> Yanked, shelved and ordered NewEgg's $17 Rosewill adapter. Will check in when it gets here.


That's the same chipset as used on the

HXSP-071218

which has been confirmed to not work in Series 1s, and is kind of flakey in S2s.

That Rosewill will also work in a Series 1.

Have you checked to see if you need to worry about the Intellipark issue?


----------



## SMWinnie

unitron said:


> That's the same chipset as used on the
> 
> HXSP-071218
> 
> which has been confirmed to not work in Series 1s, and is kind of flakey in S2s.
> 
> That Rosewill will also work in a Series 1.
> 
> Have you checked to see if you need to worry about the Intellipark issue?
> 
> 
> SMWinnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did it work?:* NO
> *TiVo Model:* TCD540040
> *Hard drive model:* WD5000AADS (WD 500GB Caviar Green)
> *Adapter retail name:* Generic SATA/PATA adapter. PCB labeled "Model: RPCT012" with open 2x2 jumper pad
> *Purchased from / Price:* HDE Shop through Amazon.com marketplace
> *Chipset on the adapter:* Sunplus SATALink SPIF223A-HL022
> 
> Jumpered the WD5000AADS for SATA1 (1.5Gb/s) and placed a cardboard spacer between the SATA/PATA adapter and the drive. (Without the spacer, the pins of the IDE bracket were touching the drive.) Fired up TiVo and got permanent "Welcome! Powering up..." screen.
> 
> Yanked, shelved and ordered NewEgg's $17 Rosewill adapter. Will check in when it gets here.
Click to expand...

I need to mark my submission as unreliable data. I got the Rosewill adapter from NewEgg and had the same trouble. So, I: pulled the new drive; reran WDIDLE3 to disable Intellipark; used WinMFS to make a truncated backup of the old Seagate PATA drive; restored the backup to the Caviar Green and expanded - using the Rosewill adapter; and popped the Caviar into the 540.

Powering Up...GSOD...two hours...reboot...Welcome to TiVo animation.

So, I have a functioning (and much quieter) 500GB TiVo now but I have no idea what was broken the first time. For all I know, the $3 SPIF223A-HL022 adapter was not the problem.

And I am in no way curious enough to crack open the case and do some testing.


----------



## unitron

SMWinnie said:


> I need to mark my submission as unreliable data. I got the Rosewill adapter from NewEgg and had the same trouble. So, I: pulled the new drive; reran WDIDLE3 to disable Intellipark; used WinMFS to make a truncated backup of the old Seagate PATA drive; restored the backup to the Caviar Green and expanded - using the Rosewill adapter; and popped the Caviar into the 540.
> 
> Powering Up...GSOD...two hours...reboot...Welcome to TiVo animation.
> 
> So, I have a functioning (and much quieter) 500GB TiVo now but I have no idea what was broken the first time. For all I know, the $3 SPIF223A-HL022 adapter was not the problem.
> 
> And I am in no way curious enough to crack open the case and do some testing.


Based on my experience with the SunPlus chipset, I'm going to have greater peace of mind on your behalf that you're using the Rosewill instead.

I have yet to see any evidence to the contrary that "If it works in a Series 1, it'll work in anything".


----------



## NetWrench

Appreciate this thread, very helpful.

Just ordered the "PATA/IDE TO Serial ATA SATA Adapter For 2.5/3.5 SATA HD" adapter from Partsdom, I'll post once I give it a shake in my HR-10 250. 

BTW, posting Ebay links is a waste of time (long term) as they expire in 90 days. I did a lot of useless clicking, but I am good at it. Better to post the salient contents of the listing, so others can figure out. 

Here's what Partdom ($6.99 shipped) says about this listing:
"Use the Jmicron 20330 controller (devices such as the 8300HD PVR only works with this controller for hard disk upgrade)."

Could I go with 2 TB reliably instead of just 1 TB? Does the LBA48 have anything to do with these adapters?


----------



## unitron

NetWrench said:


> Appreciate this thread, very helpful.
> 
> Just ordered the "PATA/IDE TO Serial ATA SATA Adapter For 2.5/3.5 SATA HD" adapter from Partsdom, I'll post once I give it a shake in my HR-10 250.
> 
> BTW, posting Ebay links is a waste of time (long term) as they expire in 90 days. I did a lot of useless clicking, but I am good at it. Better to post the salient contents of the listing, so others can figure out.
> 
> Here's what Partdom ($6.99 shipped) says about this listing:
> "Use the Jmicron 20330 controller (devices such as the 8300HD PVR only works with this controller for hard disk upgrade)."
> 
> Could I go with 2 TB reliably instead of just 1 TB? Does the LBA48 have anything to do with these adapters?


If that's a Series 2 TiVo you've got a limit of about 1 or 1.2 TB per drive, but since it's an IDE (PATA) controller you should be able to use 2 drives.

You'll need an adapter for each if both are SATA, and if they're bigger than 500GB or a handful of 640GB or 750GB models, then they will be SATA.

You'll also need an IDE cable with connectors for both drives and the motherboard, long enough to reach everything, and mounting brackets for both drives. Do your homework before spending money.

Search other threads at this site for further info.

LBA48 and the adapters do not directly have anything to do with each other.

If you use a drive that exceeds the LBA28 limit (127 or 137 or something like that GB, depending on whether you're talking decimal or binary GB), which would mean in retail reality one bigger than 120GB (next size up is usually 160), then you need a kernel that can work with the larger drives, which, as far as I know, all of the Series 2s have. The Series 1s need to be patched. (search for "copykern")

So, it's drive size that matters LBA48-wise, not whether the drive is SATA or PATA/IDE.

I mention elsewhere where that adapter is available directly (no eBay) from the same company using different names (wowparts, etc.)


----------



## mmoustakas

Did it work?: Yes (for one drive, not for two)
TiVo Model: TCD240040
Hard drive model: Western Digital 1 TB Caviar Green SATA Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive WD10EARS
Adapter retail name: Weaknees adapter
Purchased from / Price: Weaknees $17
Chipset on the adapter: JM20325

I had originally tried to add two 1TB drives, and while it would boot up, it crashed/rebooted after about 2 minutes after getting to the menus. One drive with this adapter seems to be good (I left the master jumper in place on the adapter).


----------



## unitron

mmoustakas said:


> Did it work?: Yes (for one drive, not for two)
> TiVo Model: TCD240040
> Hard drive model: Western Digital 1 TB Caviar Green SATA Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive WD10EARS
> Adapter retail name: Weaknees adapter
> Purchased from / Price: Weaknees $17
> Chipset on the adapter: JM20325
> 
> I had originally tried to add two 1TB drives, and while it would boot up, it crashed/rebooted after about 2 minutes after getting to the menus. One drive with this adapter seems to be good (I left the master jumper in place on the adapter).


For the benefit of future searchers I'm going to point out that if you go back to mmoustakas's first post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8414341#post8414341

in the other thread and read from there, you can see that there are other things going on independent of the SATA and adapter question that could be the source of his problem, so it's not guaranteed that 2 drives and 2 adapters will not work in the TCD240040.


----------



## unitron

jsquare said:


> Same adapter as CO HD purchased but didn't work.
> 
> Has anyone tested the other adapter from eBay recommended by Mindflux and whitepelican on Series 1?
> 
> Did it work?: No, Tivo re-boots on startup screen.
> TiVo Model: HDR212 Series 1
> Hard drive model: Western Digital WD50000AAKS 500GB
> Adapter retail name: SATA Hard Disk To 3.5" 40 pin MALE IDE PATA Adapter K03
> Purchased from / Price: eBay/$5.97
> Chipset on the adapter: N/A, PCB looks similar to Addonics.


Cold comfort at this late date, but it turns out (and I put it here for future readers) that Caviar Blue drives, both PATA and SATA, just don't work in Series 1s, although they seem to be fine in S2s.

If that's a Marvell chipset on that adapter, it should work in an S1 with the right drive.


----------



## MikeAndrews

NetWrench said:


> ...Could I go with 2 TB reliably instead of just 1 TB? Does the LBA48 have anything to do with these adapters?


I think you're limited to 1.2TB on a Series 2, so you can install a 1.5TB drive and get the 1.2TB. Better that you stick with your 1TB unless a 1.5TB is cheaper.

My Series 2 has a 500GB drive which gives so much space it's ridiculous. Keeping in mind that SD content is just over 1GB/hour, do you really need 1000+ hours? I'd make the same choice now, for a 1TB or 1.5TB based on price alone.

(For an HD TiVo it's 5-6GB/hour which why a 1.5(1.2)TB or 2TB drives that makes up 200-3nn hours HD makes sense.)


----------



## wetchemistry

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Philips DSR704
Hard drive model:2TB Seagate ST320005N4A1AS-RK
Adapter retail name:Model: LK-13415 
Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
Chipset on the adapter:Jmicron 20330 controller


----------



## unitron

wetchemistry said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Philips DSR704
> Hard drive model:2TB Seagate ST320005N4A1AS-RK
> Adapter retail name:Model: LK-13415
> Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
> Chipset on the adapter:Jmicron 20330 controller


Are you able to use all 2 Terrabytes on that thing?

What software did you use?


----------



## wetchemistry

unitron said:


> Are you able to use all 2 Terrabytes on that thing?
> 
> What software did you use?


Nope, but I knew that going in. It's what I had laying around. I ordered another 500gb sata drive that I will put in the DSR704 permanently, until that arrives the kids can still watch TV in the basement.


----------



## unitron

As of April 21, 2011, Amazon has the Avolusion IDESATAADP, the equivalent of the partsdom/wowparts/Neoteric/NSIOutlet LK-13415 JM20330 chipset adapter for less, $1.95 + $2.10 shipping. They may have had it before now, I just happened to notice it today.

http://www.amazon.com/Avolusion-SAT...ref=sr_1_7?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1303370927&sr=1-7

I bought one of these last Dec. At the time they said it was the only one in stock. Looks like they got more.

It's basically the same as the LK-13415. I've got 2 of them in one TCD649080 and the one Avolusion in another of the same model Tivo, 1TB Caviar Black WD1001FALS hanging off of all 3, and can't tell any difference in performance.

Since they aren't a Marvell chipset, don't expect to use them in the ultra-finicky Series 1.


----------



## stern_howie

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Tivo 540xxxxx
Hard drive model:1TB WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN 
Adapter retail name:Model: LK-13415 
Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
Chipset on the adapter:Jmicron 20330 controller

I installed in 2 S2 540's no problem.


----------



## unitron

stern_howie said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Tivo 540xxxxx
> Hard drive model:1TB WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN
> Adapter retail name:Model: LK-13415
> Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
> Chipset on the adapter:Jmicron 20330 controller
> 
> I installed in 2 S2 540's no problem.


I'm pretty sure that's the model number on the box that the hard drive came in. Did you happen to note the actual model number on the label on top of the drive?

Western Digital seems to have started changing the actual model of drive they put inside retail, or semi-retail, boxes, without changing the model number of the box itself.

Did you buy the drive from Best Buy? In store or online?


----------



## ajlasdf

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: TCD649080
Hard drive model: WD10EVDS (1TB)
Adapter retail name: Adapter Model: Koutech IO-ASA120
Purchased from / Price: newegg / $17.99

See my other thread for more detail:
www^tivocommunity^com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=472709


----------



## CrashHD

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: RCA-DVR40
Hard drive model: WD20EURS (2TB)
Adapter retail name: no name
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Y2NI4M $3.83

I bought one from weaknees, to be sure it would work. 
I bought two of these from amazon. They are *Exactly* the same. JM20330 chip.


----------



## dwit

CrashHD said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: RCA-DVR40
> Hard drive model: WD20EURS (2TB)
> Adapter retail name: no name
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Y2NI4M $3.83
> 
> I bought one from weaknees, to be sure it would work.
> I bought two of these from amazon. They are *Exactly* the same. JM20330 chip.


What recording capacity shows in your "System Info" for this drive?

Thanks.


----------



## unitron

CrashHD said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: RCA-DVR40
> Hard drive model: WD20EURS (2TB)
> Adapter retail name: no name
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Y2NI4M $3.83
> 
> I bought one from weaknees, to be sure it would work.
> I bought two of these from amazon. They are *Exactly* the same. JM20330 chip.


Judging by the illustrations the ones from Amazon differ from the Weaknees product in at least the lack of a Master/Slave jumper, which makes me wonder if they can be used in a 2 drive setup.

Are you able to use all 2TB, and if so, how?


----------



## CrashHD

unitron said:


> Judging by the illustrations the ones from Amazon differ from the Weaknees product in at least the lack of a Master/Slave jumper, which makes me wonder if they can be used in a 2 drive setup.
> 
> Are you able to use all 2TB, and if so, how?


Then the image is incorrect, at least in my case. Mine are identical, right down to the lone jumper on the board (and the complete lack of any documentation for the purpose of that jumper(presumably, jumper closed=master?))

I was able to use all 2TB by starting from a drive image that has only a single mfs partition pair, and by manually creating additional MFS partitions with MFSLive, in order to keep the partition size under 1TB max. If you want to know more, PM me, I don't want to take this thread off topic.



dwit said:


> What recording capacity shows in your "System Info" for this drive?
> 
> Thanks.


It shows 0 hours. It's a DirecTV unit. I've got a dual drive, 2x750GB unit that I've run for years...also shows 0 hours on the system info screen.


----------



## lillevig

Here is my latest successful experiment with IDE to SATA:

Tivo model: 649080 (Series 2 dual-tuner)
Hard drive: Western Digital WD2500JS Caviar SE 250GB SATA (had this as a spare after upgrading my computer)
Adapter/chipset: Unknown (got it off of eBay from jinbostore, listing title "PATA IDE TO SATA Adapter Converter Card 3.5 HDD #9757")

Used WIN7 64-bit OS running WINMFS and an external SATA to USB cable to image the drive.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> Here is my latest successful experiment with IDE to SATA:
> 
> Tivo model: 649080 (Series 2 dual-tuner)
> Hard drive: Western Digital WD2500JS Caviar SE 250GB SATA (had this as a spare after upgrading my computer)
> Adapter/chipset: Unknown (got it off of eBay from jinbostore, listing title "PATA IDE TO SATA Adapter Converter Card 3.5 HDD #9757")
> 
> Used WIN7 64-bit OS running WINMFS and an external SATA to USB cable to image the drive.


eBay listings die from old age, but apparently what you got, adapter-wise, is JMicron chipset based and is the same, or thereabouts, as the partsdomauction/wowparts/nsi outlet one, LK-13415 (or 863 or WLXKJ--863B), except maybe for the lack of a Master/Slave jumper.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> eBay listings die from old age, but apparently what you got, adapter-wise, is JMicron chipset based and is the same, or thereabouts, as the partsdomauction/wowparts/nsi outlet one, LK-13415 (or 863 or WLXKJ--863B), except maybe for the lack of a Master/Slave jumper.


Turns out that this setup is not working as well as I thought. It occasionally either truncates or splits a recording into two parts with a 5 minute gap. From reading this forum, it sounds like a Tivo reset is happening. I put the original 80GB IDE drive back in and the problem went away. It took a couple of strong magnifying glasses (I'm old) but the chipset on my generic adapter is by SunPlus. I see that at least one other poster has had problems with that chipset.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> Turns out that this setup is not working as well as I thought. It occasionally either truncates or splits a recording into two parts with a 5 minute gap. From reading this forum, it sounds like a Tivo reset is happening. I put the original 80GB IDE drive back in and the problem went away. It took a couple of strong magnifying glasses (I'm old) but the chipset on my generic adapter is by SunPlus. I see that at least one other poster has had problems with that chipset.


eBay listings also aren't always completely accurate, including the pictures, so when I said your's was apparently a JMicron chipset it would seem that I was misled by the listing.

You need an adapter where the seller actually specifies that it uses the JMicron or the Marvell chipset.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> eBay listings also aren't always completely accurate, inlcuding the pictures, so when I said your's was apparently a JMicron chipset it would seem that I was misled by the listing.
> 
> You need an adapter where the seller actually specifies that it uses the JMicron or the Marvell chipset.


Since I have a couple of 250GB SATA drives just sitting around I went ahead and ordered the JMicron adapter you specified in an earlier post. I'm willing to spend another $5.99 to try it out before looking for an IDE drive.


----------



## cbear429

Edit Jan 9 2012

Did it work?: Yes *NO*
TiVo Model: Hughes SD-DVR80
Hard drive model:750GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD7502AAEX
Adapter retail name: Manhattan 158282
Purchased from / Price: HD from Newegg $58.99, adapter from Micro Center $21.99
Chipset on the adapter:Marvell 88SA8052-NNC2

After a few weeks, when I'd go to play a recording it would give me an error and say unavailable. I tried many ways to set up the drive and it would always fail the same. Installed an old 120GB drive and it's been rock solid.

Edited:
Not the cleanest upgrade I've done, but it's working. At first I bought the Koutech IO-ASA110 IDE to SATA Device Adapter from Newegg, and copied my original shelved Tivo HD to the 750GB WD. That worked fine, MFSLive said AAM wasn't available for the 750GB HD. When I went to put the drive in the Tivo, the Koutech would not fit in the SD-DVR-80. It turns out the 'motherboard' IDE connector in the Tivo is an all pin connector, and the Koutech had pin 20 deleted. Also I'm not sure I could have gotten the cover back on with the koutech sticking up vertically. I went to Micro center to get another adapter, and was handed the Kingwin ADP-06. After I got home I double checked here, and it didn't look like anyone had success with it. I returned it and bought the Manhattan 158282 after checking the chipset in the store. This appears to be identical to the Addonics ADSAIDE, but the wife wouldn't wait for another UPS delivery. When I tried to put the Tivo back together, there was no power. The unit just made a pulsing sound and the fan just twitched with the pulses. I think the power supply went. I may have shorted out the pins on the back for the IDE adapter against the HD when putting the lid back on. Luckily I had a donor HDVR2 I robbed the power supply out of. I added foam tape to the back of the adapter, swapped power supplies, and fired it up. All is good, except now I'm retrograded to SW 3.1.1. I now have 661 hours. It previously was running dual 120GB drives, with about 204 hours. These lasted about 5 1/2 years before flaking out. The odd thing is diagnostics afterwards says the drives are fine. I was getting audio drops, video freezing and reboots.


----------



## unitron

cbear429 said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Hughes SD-DVR80
> Hard drive model:750GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD7502AAEX
> Adapter retail name: Manhattan 158282
> Purchased from / Price: HD from Newegg $58.99, adapter from Micro Center $21.99
> Chipset on the adapter:Marvell 88SA8052-NNC2
> 
> Not the cleanest upgrade I've done, but it's working. At first I bought the Koutech IO-ASA110 IDE to SATA Device Adapter from Newegg, and copied my original shelved Tivo HD to the 750GB WD. That worked fine, MFSLive said AAM wasn't available for the 750GB HD. When I went to put the drive in the Tivo, the Koutech would not fit in the SD-DVR-80. It turns out the 'motherboard' IDE connector in the Tivo is an all pin connector, and the Koutech had pin 20 deleted. Also I'm not sure I could have gotten the cover back on with the koutech sticking up vertically. I went to Micro center to get another adapter, and was handed the Kingwin ADP-06. After I got home I double checked here, and it didn't look like anyone had success with it. I returned it and bought the Manhattan 158282 after checking the chipset in the store. This appears to be identical to the Addonics ADSAIDE, but the wife wouldn't wait for another UPS delivery. When I tried to put the Tivo back together, there was no power. The unit just made a pulsing sound and the fan just twitched with the pulses. I think the power supply went. I may have shorted out the pins on the back for the IDE adapter against the HD when putting the lid back on. Luckily I had a donor HDVR2 I robbed the power supply out of. I added foam tape to the back of the adapter, swapped power supplies, and fired it up. All is good, except now I'm retrograded to SW 3.1.1. I now have 661 hours. It previously was running dual 120GB drives, with about 204 hours. These lasted about 5 1/2 years before flaking out. The odd thing is diagnostics afterwards says the drives are fine. I was getting audio drops, video freezing and reboots.


So you got the Koutech that plugs into a motherboard IDE header instead of the one that plugs into the back of the SATA drive?

I don't know if that one also uses the Marvell chipset or not.


----------



## cbear429

unitron said:


> So you got the Koutech that plugs into a motherboard IDE header instead of the one that plugs into the back of the SATA drive?
> 
> I don't know if that one also uses the Marvell chipset or not.


Correct, I basiclly ordered the wrong one. It worked fine to setup the HD in the PC, but it won't plug in to the IDE socket in the Tivo.


----------



## unitron

cbear429 said:


> Correct, I basiclly ordered the wrong one. It worked fine to setup the HD in the PC, but it won't plug in to the IDE socket in the Tivo.


If I were going to go with a plug it into the motherboard adapter, I think I'd try one of the ones that can handle 2 SATA drives at once (as master and slave).

One of these days when I'm overburdened with both free time and money, I'm going to do that experiment.


----------



## lillevig

lillevig said:


> Since I have a couple of 250GB SATA drives just sitting around I went ahead and ordered the JMicron adapter you specified in an earlier post. I'm willing to spend another $5.99 to try it out before looking for an IDE drive.


So far so good with the approved adapter and the same 250 GB drive as before. Initially I did a stress test over three days where I scheduled lots of variations of single and double records. No problems then and no problems since just doing a normal level of recording.


----------



## DefaultLocation

Did it work?: *Yes*
TiVo Model: TCD540040
Hard drive model: 1TB Western Digital WD10EARS
Adapter retail name: SATA to PATA/IDE Hard Drive Interface Adapter
Purchased from / Price: Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Y2NI4M
Chipset on the adapter: JM20330

After some help from unitron, got it working.

Both adapters are almost identical except for the power connector housing on one is black and the other is white. When powering up the TiVo, I get stuck on the initial loading screen indefinitely. With the cover on the TiVo taken off, I can see that the green light comes on on the adapter for 5-10 seconds then the red light comes on indefinitely. For setting up my 1TB drive, I tried both doing a backup of the original 40GB drive to a file on my computer and restoring that to it, as well as a direct copy from drive-to-drive, both using winmfs. I've used winmfs in the past for several TivoHD units with zero problems. I also tried with the jumper both on and off to no avail (no mention of wtf it does that I could find anywhere). No jumper settings on the WD10EARS either.

Any suggestions? Kind of feel stuck now. Should I order a different adapter in the hopes that it is the adapter? I haven't seen the mention of the WD10EARS here anywhere, I bought it because it's inexpensive and reliable based on my experience with upgrading TivoHD units with it (maybe I made a bad assumption there ).

Thanks!--


----------



## unitron

DefaultLocation said:


> Did it work?: No
> TiVo Model: TCD540040
> Hard drive model: 1TB Western Digital WD10EARS
> Adapter retail name #1: SATA to PATA/IDE Hard Drive Interface Adapter
> Purchased from / Price #1: Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Y2NI4M
> Adapter retail name #2: PATA/IDE TO Serial ATA SATA Adapter For 2.5/3.5 SATA HD
> Purchased from / Price #2: Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190306827599
> Chipset on the adapter (both): JM20330
> 
> Both adapters are almost identical except for the power connector housing on one is black and the other is white. When powering up the TiVo, I get stuck on the initial loading screen indefinitely. With the cover on the TiVo taken off, I can see that the green light comes on on the adapter for 5-10 seconds then the red light comes on indefinitely. For setting up my 1TB drive, I tried both doing a backup of the original 40GB drive to a file on my computer and restoring that to it, as well as a direct copy from drive-to-drive, both using winmfs. I've used winmfs in the past for several TivoHD units with zero problems. I also tried with the jumper both on and off to no avail (no mention of wtf it does that I could find anywhere). No jumper settings on the WD10EARS either.
> 
> Any suggestions? Kind of feel stuck now. Should I order a different adapter in the hopes that it is the adapter? I haven't seen the mention of the WD10EARS here anywhere, I bought it because it's inexpensive and reliable based on my experience with upgrading TivoHD units with it (maybe I made a bad assumption there ).
> 
> Thanks!--


It's hard, o.k., make that technically impossible, to know exactly what you're getting with these adapters, or if it'll be the same next week as it was last week.

The Amazon link shows the front of one model, no master/slave/cableselect jumper header, but apparently the solder pads for it (which may or may not actually connect to anything on this particular one), and it shows the back of a different model that does have a jumper header.

While I was writing this, I went from the Amazon link, which showed the seller as Importer520, to the customer reviews, and then back to the original page, by which time the seller had been changed to Gamesalor International limited.

Did yours come with the 3M foam tape? Was it already stuck on?

I've got what I'm pretty sure is the same model adapter as the Partsdom one from eBay. It works in a Series 2 with a 1TB drive. The jumper header in the lower right hand corner should have a jumper on it for single drive operation in the TiVo.

While you've got the drive out, use wdidle3 to disable intellipark on the drive.

This will prevent a possible problem with warm boot failure in the future after you've already sealed the drive up in the TiVo.

As for your problem:

On the drive itself there should be a jumper block to the right of the power and data connectors, and putting a jumper across pins 5 and 6 should disable autonegotiation, which I don't know if the 540 can do, and "hardwire" the drive for 1.5Gb/s, which is plenty fast for the TiVo.

Check the drive's documentation to be sure those are the right pins to jumper.

It may also have a pins 7 and 8 setting to force it to pretend to have 512 byte sectors instead of the 4K "advanced format" ones it actually does have. (I'm pretty sure this is a 4K drive, the 20EARS is). I don't know if that would make any difference or not, but you'd have to set it for 512 emulation and then do the copying and expanding.

I'm thinking it's likely that whole SATA I vs. SATA II (1.5 vs.3) thing, but, the 540's power supply isn't famous for having lots of extra in reserve, and it and its capacitors have some age by now, so if the SATA mode limit jumper doesn't do the trick, we can maybe see if the power supply is marginal by leaving it to run the TiVo while powering the drive separately.

Being careful not to set up a possible electrocution scenario, power the drive from a separate source, like a computer power supply, then plug in the TiVo. Best to do the plugging at the wall socket rather than the back of the TiVo (which really shouldn't be moving around during this cover off, jury-rigged drive power experiment), or better yet, use an outlet strip with a switch placed where you can shut it off in an eyeblink.

If it turns out to be a power supply problem, we'll teach you how to look for "capacitor disease".


----------



## DefaultLocation

Big thanks unitron for the advice. Neither of my adapters came with any 3M foam tape.

I jumpered 5/6 and 7/8 and am running winmfs->mfscopy again. Will try that out and see if that fixes it. If not, will try the external power supply.

Haven't run DOS in ages, dunno if I can just boot up into command-line mode (I'm running Win7x64) to run wdidle3. If not, should be easy enough to make a boot CD I guess.

Thanks again, will report back soon


----------



## unitron

DefaultLocation said:


> Big thanks unitron for the advice. Neither of my adapters came with any 3M foam tape.
> 
> I jumpered 5/6 and 7/8 and am running winmfs->mfscopy again. Will try that out and see if that fixes it. If not, will try the external power supply.
> 
> Haven't run DOS in ages, dunno if I can just boot up into command-line mode (I'm running Win7x64) to run wdidle3. If not, should be easy enough to make a boot CD I guess.
> 
> Thanks again, will report back soon


Link to boot cd with wdidle3 contained in this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7652412#post7652412


----------



## DefaultLocation

unitron said:


> Link to boot cd with wdidle3 contained in this post:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7652412#post7652412


Awesome, thanks [again] unitron!

In the meantime before I got to the boot CD, I tried out the drive with the jumpers, re-doing the mfscopy, and using an external power supply, but had very spotty results. It failed to boot again at first, then worked once, then failed again, then worked once again, then I somehow got into a state where I couldn't get it working at all. 

So after some refreshing my old brain on DOS, IDE, and my mobo settings (I like to think I'm _not_ a PC noob), I was able to run the boot CD and wdidle3 and turn off intellipark, which seems like it did the trick. I got it to consistently boot up without using an external power supply, huzzah. I ran through a few more cold boots to be sure and all seemed well, so I think I'm all set now.

Again, *huge* thanks unitron, you saved me a lot of time and headache.


----------



## unitron

DefaultLocation said:


> Awesome, thanks [again] unitron!
> 
> In the meantime before I got to the boot CD, I tried out the drive with the jumpers, re-doing the mfscopy, and using an external power supply, but had very spotty results. It failed to boot again at first, then worked once, then failed again, then worked once again, then I somehow got into a state where I couldn't get it working at all.
> 
> So after some refreshing my old brain on DOS, IDE, and my mobo settings (I like to think I'm _not_ a PC noob), I was able to run the boot CD and wdidle3 and turn off intellipark, which seems like it did the trick. I got it to consistently boot up without using an external power supply, huzzah. I ran through a few more cold boots to be sure and all seemed well, so I think I'm all set now.
> 
> Again, *huge* thanks unitron, you saved me a lot of time and headache.


Once things have settled down and you feel you can declare success, go back and edit your first post (add rather than change) to indicate with which drive and which adapter you had success in which TiVo, which is the purpose of this thread.

A lot of what I know, I learned by searching and reading this site, and recommend that others do so.


----------



## unitron

gyuhchoi said:


> I think any adapter can be used.
> But just careful, some are capacity limitation.


And I think you are woefully misinformed.

Do you even own a TiVo?

Have you ever seen the inside of one?


----------



## krick

I'm thinking about ordering a Startech IDE2SAT adapter...

http://www.startech.com/HDD/Adapters/25in-and-35in-40-Pin-Male-IDE-to-SATA-Adapter-Converter~IDE2SAT

According to their technical specifications page, it uses the Marvel 88SA8052 chip.

Buy.com sells them on Ebay for $18.80 with free shipping.

Has anyone tried this adapter with a Series 1 TiVo and had success?


----------



## iyernat

worked.

Bought off ebay. $4.69
Pioneer 810h
WD AV EUR10
I do not know the chipset and do not care.

search on ebay for -

PATA IDE TO SATA Adapter Converter Card F 3.5" HDD DVD


----------



## unitron

iyernat said:


> worked.
> 
> Bought off ebay. $4.69
> Pioneer 810h
> WD AV EUR10
> I do not know the chipset and do not care.
> 
> search on ebay for -
> 
> PATA IDE TO SATA Adapter Converter Card F 3.5" HDD DVD


If you'd gotten one with one of the chipsets that don't work in TiVos, you'd care.

Which is kind of the point of this thread.

But thanks for the datapoint about that drive working in that model TiVo with what is almost certainly a JMicron chipset adapter (the ones with Marvell chips aren't that cheap).


----------



## unitron

krick said:


> I'm thinking about ordering a Startech IDE2SAT adapter...
> 
> http://www.startech.com/HDD/Adapters/25in-and-35in-40-Pin-Male-IDE-to-SATA-Adapter-Converter~IDE2SAT
> 
> According to their technical specifications page, it uses the Marvel 88SA8052 chip.
> 
> Buy.com sells them on Ebay for $18.80 with free shipping.
> 
> Has anyone tried this adapter with a Series 1 TiVo and had success?


Don't know how I missed seeing this when you posted, but, yes, it most likely works on S1s, and if it doesn't, it's not the fault of the chipset, but something else about the board.

I was going to say I think the

Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE

from newegg is a little cheaper and known to work, but it looks like they're out of stock again, which means they don't show the price.


----------



## sc293

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Series 1 HDR212 w/Lifetime (with TurboNet cache card)
Hard drive model: WD10EADS (*manufactured October 2009*)
Adapter retail name: Addonics ADST1062-00B
Purchased from NewEgg.com around $26.00 including shipping.

Did it work?: No
TiVo Model: Series 1 HDR212 w/Lifetime (with TurboNet cache card)
Hard drive model: WD10EADS (*manufactured October 2010*)
Adapter retail name: Addonics ADST1062-00B
Purchased from NewEgg.com around $26.00 including shipping.

Same Tivo Series 1 unit and same Sata to IDE adapter in both tests. The 1 TB drive that worked (manufactured in Oct 2009) came out off a computer we have (I was originally trying this as a test to make sure the adapter worked).

The 1 TB drive that doesn't work (manufactured in Oct. 2010) is an advanced format drive. I didn't realize that when I bought it since I was focusing on the model number - and was happy to find a model number that I knew worked. Or at least I thought I knew worked. I downloaded wdidle3 and disabled intellipark, but that didn't make any difference. When I power on Tivo it gets to the initial "your recorder is powering up" screen, then it flickers like it's hitting the disk and trying to boot, but then it goes back to the "your recorder is powering up" screen. It then repeats this over and over.

I tried jumpering pins 7 and 8 for the advanced formatting, but then it seemed like Tivo didn't even hit the disk or attempt to boot. I didn't download the Western Digital advanced format utility software (On WD's website under /advformat) since I couldn't figure out how to use it for a Tivo disk.

At this point has anyone successfully bought a disk recently (IDE or Sata) that will work in a Series 1 Tivo? If I'm having this much trouble finding disks now I can only imagine how bad it will be in another couple of years.


----------



## unitron

sc293 said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Series 1 HDR212 w/Lifetime (with TurboNet cache card)
> Hard drive model: WD10EADS (*manufactured October 2009*)
> Adapter retail name: Addonics ADST1062-00B
> Purchased from NewEgg.com around $26.00 including shipping.
> 
> Did it work?: No
> TiVo Model: Series 1 HDR212 w/Lifetime (with TurboNet cache card)
> Hard drive model: WD10EADS (*manufactured October 2010*)
> Adapter retail name: Addonics ADST1062-00B
> Purchased from NewEgg.com around $26.00 including shipping.
> 
> Same Tivo Series 1 unit and same Sata to IDE adapter in both tests. The 1 TB drive that worked (manufactured in Oct 2009) came out off a computer we have (I was originally trying this as a test to make sure the adapter worked).
> 
> The 1 TB drive that doesn't work (manufactured in Oct. 2010) is an advanced format drive. I didn't realize that when I bought it since I was focusing on the model number - and was happy to find a model number that I knew worked. Or at least I thought I knew worked. I downloaded wdidle3 and disabled intellipark, but that didn't make any difference. When I power on Tivo it gets to the initial "your recorder is powering up" screen, then it flickers like it's hitting the disk and trying to boot, but then it goes back to the "your recorder is powering up" screen. It then repeats this over and over.
> 
> I tried jumpering pins 7 and 8 for the advanced formatting, but then it seemed like Tivo didn't even hit the disk or attempt to boot. I didn't download the Western Digital advanced format utility software (On WD's website under /advformat) since I couldn't figure out how to use it for a Tivo disk.
> 
> At this point has anyone successfully bought a disk recently (IDE or Sata) that will work in a Series 1 Tivo? If I'm having this much trouble finding disks now I can only imagine how bad it will be in another couple of years.


Well, that's scary, I thought I could rely on the EADS models to be 512 byte sector drives, and only had to worry about the EACS and EARS ones.

If you happen to have 2 Marvell chipset based adapters, an interesting experiment would be to try the older drive as the TiVo's A drive and the newer one as its B drive.

Have you tried jumpering the newer drive and then imaging it?

Also, just because you bought it new doesn't mean you shouldn't run WD's long test on it before putting it into service.

How long ago did you buy that newer EADS, and from where?


----------



## sc293

Unitron:

I only have one adapter so I can't try that out, althought it would be an interesting test to see if the newer drive would work as the B drive.

I did try jumpering the newer drive. I'm using a truncated backup from the current (2) 160 GB IDE disks. I'm using mfsrestore to restore that onto each 1 TB drive. I'm using the same options for each test to keep everything consistent.

My first attempt with the newer drive was when it was straight out of the box. When Tivo wouldn't boot up with that, I tried jumpering pins 7 and 8 on the disk, and re-did the mfsrestore. Tivo still wouldn't boot up, and it was like it didn't even attempt to access the disk. (No flickering, it just sat at the initial screen.) The final attempt was to run wdidle3 /d on the newer disk, and re-do the mfsrestore again. When I put the disk into Tivo it at least tried hitting the disk (screen flickered like it was trying to get to the 2nd screen before it went back to the initial screen).

I bought the newer EADs disk a couple of weeks ago from DiscountTechnology.com. I don't have enought posts to post a link yet, but I can PM you a link to it if you'd like. I searched for 1 TB EADs drives, and they had 30 (as of a couple of weeks ago) that were considered "new pull". If this had worked I was thinking about getting another one to have on hand since it's getting harder to find disks that work in a Series 1.

As an aside I had also bought 2 used Seagate db35.2 IDE drives (160 GB) that I found fairly cheap. One was DOA and the other acted really flaky in Tivo. I'd expect that it would be hard to find IDE drives now, but I'm starting to think that I'm not going to be able to find Sata drives that work in a Series 1 now either.


----------



## unitron

sc293 said:


> Unitron:
> 
> I only have one adapter so I can't try that out, althought it would be an interesting test to see if the newer drive would work as the B drive.
> 
> I did try jumpering the newer drive. I'm using a truncated backup from the current (2) 160 GB IDE disks. I'm using mfsrestore to restore that onto each 1 TB drive. I'm using the same options for each test to keep everything consistent.
> 
> My first attempt with the newer drive was when it was straight out of the box. When Tivo wouldn't boot up with that, I tried jumpering pins 7 and 8 on the disk, and re-did the mfsrestore. Tivo still wouldn't boot up, and it was like it didn't even attempt to access the disk. (No flickering, it just sat at the initial screen.) The final attempt was to run wdidle3 /d on the newer disk, and re-do the mfsrestore again. When I put the disk into Tivo it at least tried hitting the disk (screen flickered like it was trying to get to the 2nd screen before it went back to the initial screen).
> 
> I bought the newer EADs disk a couple of weeks ago from DiscountTechnology.com. I don't have enought posts to post a link yet, but I can PM you a link to it if you'd like. I searched for 1 TB EADs drives, and they had 30 (as of a couple of weeks ago) that were considered "new pull". If this had worked I was thinking about getting another one to have on hand since it's getting harder to find disks that work in a Series 1.
> 
> As an aside I had also bought 2 used Seagate db35.2 IDE drives (160 GB) that I found fairly cheap. One was DOA and the other acted really flaky in Tivo. I'd expect that it would be hard to find IDE drives now, but I'm starting to think that I'm not going to be able to find Sata drives that work in a Series 1 now either.


So the label on the older one says nothing about advanced format, but on the newer one it does?

Is there an option on either drive or both to jumper down from 3Gb/s to 1.5?

Have you tried them at 1.5?

The actual link is one "t" shorter than you would think.

http://discountechnology.com/

ETA: And a quick look at the site reveals not much at all in the way of discounts.


----------



## sc293

unitron said:


> So the label on the older one says nothing about advanced format, but on the newer one it does?
> 
> Is there an option on either drive or both to jumper down from 3Gb/s to 1.5?
> 
> Have you tried them at 1.5?
> 
> The actual link is one "t" shorter than you would think.
> 
> ETA: And a quick look at the site reveals not much at all in the way of discounts.


Correct - the label on the older disk says nothing about advanced format. As soon as I saw that on the label on the newer disk - I started to get concerned.

I don't believe that there's an option to jumper them down to 1.5. Since the older disk worked out of the box (or out of the computer as the case may be) I didn't do anything special to it. I'll take a closer look at the newer drive when I get home tonight, but as far as I can recall the only jumper option was for pins 7 and 8 for the advanced format for XP with one partition.

If I can find a way to go down to 1.5 on the newer drive I'll try it. (Since the older drive works I'm going to leave it the way it is.) A couple of weeks ago I did try a Maxtor drive that I borrow from a friend that was 6 Gb/s. (I didn't realize it was 6 until I actually got the disk.) Needless to say (as expected) 6 GB/s does not work with a Series 1


----------



## lillevig

Actually had one of the highly recommended WowParts adapters go bad. It came on a TCD240 box and was attached to an older (pre-green) WD3200 AV media drive (sorry, I forget to copy down all the info). Verfied the drive was ok using the WD long test and replaced the adapter with exactly the same model. Works great. In an earlier post I had listed success on an S2DT box using the WowParts adapter and an old WD 250GB Caviar drive. I tried that same combination on a TCD240 box and it would not boot. I should mention that the 250GB drive is speced as needing significantly more current than the usual Tivo drives and I read (I think on WeaKnees) that the power supplies on those S2 boxes are a bit weak compared to other Tivo models.


----------



## sc293

unitron said:


> So the label on the older one says nothing about advanced format, but on the newer one it does?
> 
> Is there an option on either drive or both to jumper down from 3Gb/s to 1.5?
> 
> Have you tried them at 1.5?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I found a way to jumper down to 1.5 Gb/s (jumpering pins 5 and 6 on the disk). However, it didn't help. After the initial Tivo screen, the screen flickers like it's hitting the disk, then goes back to the initial screen. It then continues to do this over and over.
> 
> Attached (if I'm doing this correctly) is a picture of the label on the newer disk.


----------



## unitron

Apparently we need a constitutional amendment to force the drive makers to be upfront about which drives use which sector size.

Although, as I understand it, 4K sectors are only needed to exceed the 2TB barrier, so they never should have used it on anything 2TB or smaller.


----------



## SouthTivo

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: DirecTivo R10
Hard drive model: Hitachi Deskstar 500GB
Adapter retail name: Kingwin ADP-06
Purchased from / Price: Microcenter / $9
Chipset on the adapter: no idea
Yes I know this Kingwin is not supposed to work but it did. Fooled me into thinking it was a good product. See below.

Did it work?: YES!!
TiVo Model: DirecTivo SDDVR-40
Hard drive model: Seagate Pipeline ST31000322CS 1TB
Adapter retail name: Generic WOWParts LK-13415
Purchased from / Price: eBay/$5
Chipset on the adapter: LK-13415
After much trial and error, it finally worked when the MFScopy was made with the IDE-SATA adapter in place and swap set to 256. 

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: DirecTivo R10
Hard drive model: WD 320 Green
Adapter retail name: Weaknees
Purchased from / Price: Weaknees / $17
Chipset on the adapter: No idea
Worked fine; used their IDE cable as well.


----------



## unitron

SouthTivo said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: DirecTivo R10
> Hard drive model: Hitachi Deskstar 500GB
> Adapter retail name: Kingwin ADP-06
> Purchased from / Price: Microcenter / $9
> Chipset on the adapter: no idea
> Yes I know this Kingwin is not supposed to work but it did. Fooled me into thinking it was a good product. See below.
> 
> Did it work?: No
> TiVo Model: DirecTivo HDDVR-40
> Hard drive model: Seagate Pipeline HD 1TB
> Adapter retail name: Generic WOWParts
> Purchased from / Price: eBay/$5
> Chipset on the adapter: LK-13415
> The ADP-06 failed on this upgrade so I bought two of these "known good" WOWparts adapters, neither of which get me past "powering up" screen. Sometimes I get a solid red light, sometimes green. Tried different IDE cables. No help. Got another adpater on the way to me from Amazon. If that fails, going to reimage the drive and try again.
> 
> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: DirecTivo R10
> Hard drive model: WD 320 Green
> Adapter retail name: Weaknees
> Purchased from / Price: Weaknees / $17
> Chipset on the adapter: No idea
> Worked fine; used their IDE cable as well.


The Kingwin apparently uses a Genesys Logic chipset.

You may be the only Kingwin success story so far.

The Weaknees adapter uses the JMicron chipset, which works with S2s but not S1s (they have to have a Marvell), and the JMicron is, or at least has been so far, the one in the wowparts adapter.

Are you sure that second machine isn't an Hughes SD DVR40?

Or maybe an RCA DVR40?


----------



## SouthTivo

unitron said:


> Are you sure that second machine isn't an Hughes SD DVR40?


Right you are, it's the SD-DVR40. Many years since it was running the stock 40GB drive. The current upgrade will be from a Seagate 250GB to the Pipeline 1TB.

The Kingwin is such a freak thing. It just worked for that R10 and has stayed working for about 9 months. I have no explanation. But I am going to pull the lid and get the exact drive model number.


----------



## unitron

SouthTivo said:


> Right you are, it's the SD-DVR40. Many years since it was running the stock 40GB drive. The current upgrade will be from a Seagate 250GB to the Pipeline 1TB.
> 
> The Kingwin is such a freak thing. It just worked for that R10 and has stayed working for about 9 months. I have no explanation. But I am going to pull the lid and get the exact drive model number.


Did that original 40 have 2 MFS pairs before upgrading to the 250?

So that the 250 has 3 MFS pairs, for a total of 15 partitions?

If so, you won't, I'm pretty sure, be able to upgrade from the 250 to the 1TB and expand to use all of it if you're trying to save any recorded shows, because you can't add another pair of MFS partitions, since 16 is the limit.

If you do a truncated backup of the 250 to the 1TB, it should work okay, you'll just lose any shows.

Not sure if they'll still show up in the Now Playing list or not, but they won't actually be there.

Now if the 40 only had one MFS pair, and the 250 only has 2 pair, you're good to go.


----------



## SouthTivo

unitron said:


> Did that original 40 have 2 MFS pairs before upgrading to the 250?
> 
> So that the 250 has 3 MFS pairs, for a total of 15 partitions?


The original drive was upgraded to an 80GB, then to the 250, and now to the 1TB. Here's the partition map after cloning the 250 to the 1TB and doing an MFSAdd.


Code:


Partition Maps
 #:                  type name                            length base      ( size  )
  1   Apple_partition_map Apple                               [email protected]         (  31.5K)
  2                 Image Bootstrap 1                       [email protected]  (   2.0M)
  3                 Image Kernel 1                          [email protected]  (   2.0M)
  4                  Ext2 Root 1                          [email protected]  ( 128.0M)
  5                 Image Bootstrap 2                       [email protected]  (   2.0M)
  6                 Image Kernel 2                          [email protected]  (   2.0M)
  7                  Ext2 Root 2                          [email protected]  ( 128.0M)
  8                  Swap Linux swap                     [email protected]  ( 500.0M)
  9                  Ext2 /var                            [email protected]  ( 128.0M)
 10                   MFS MFS application region         [email protected]  ( 512.0M)
 11                   MFS MFS media region              [email protected]  (  15.8G)
 12                   MFS MFS application region 2       [email protected]  ( 512.0M)
 13                   MFS MFS media region 2            [email protected]        (  21.1G)
 14                   MFS MFS App by Winmfs                 [email protected]  ( 512.0K)
 15                   MFS MFS Expanded by Winmfs      [email protected]  ( 892.8G)

For the sake of everyone else, this is kind of beyond the topic. I will drag my troubles to a more appropriate thread. 

One note: I was able to clone the same 250 about a year ago and it worked fine initially. The target drive was a 500GB. The only issue was that the new drive failed after about a month. Basically I am trying the same thing again with the same source drive and a new target drive. Anyway, thanks for the comments!


----------



## unitron

SouthTivo said:


> The original drive was upgraded to an 80GB, then to the 250, and now to the 1TB. Here's the partition map after cloning the 250 to the 1TB and doing an MFSAdd.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Partition Maps
> #:                  type name                            length base      ( size  )
> 1   Apple_partition_map Apple                               [email protected]         (  31.5K)
> 2                 Image Bootstrap 1                       [email protected]  (   2.0M)
> 3                 Image Kernel 1                          [email protected]  (   2.0M)
> 4                  Ext2 Root 1                          [email protected]  ( 128.0M)
> 5                 Image Bootstrap 2                       [email protected]  (   2.0M)
> 6                 Image Kernel 2                          [email protected]  (   2.0M)
> 7                  Ext2 Root 2                          [email protected]  ( 128.0M)
> 8                  Swap Linux swap                     [email protected]  ( 500.0M)
> 9                  Ext2 /var                            [email protected]  ( 128.0M)
> 10                   MFS MFS application region         [email protected]  ( 512.0M)
> 11                   MFS MFS media region              [email protected]  (  15.8G)
> 12                   MFS MFS application region 2       [email protected]  ( 512.0M)
> 13                   MFS MFS media region 2            [email protected]        (  21.1G)
> 14                   MFS MFS App by Winmfs                 [email protected]  ( 512.0K)
> 15                   MFS MFS Expanded by Winmfs      [email protected]  ( 892.8G)
> 
> For the sake of everyone else, this is kind of beyond the topic. I will drag my troubles to a more appropriate thread.
> 
> One note: I was able to clone the same 250 about a year ago and it worked fine initially. The target drive was a 500GB. The only issue was that the new drive failed after about a month. Basically I am trying the same thing again with the same source drive and a new target drive. Anyway, thanks for the comments!


Did you lose the recorded shows each time you upgraded?


----------



## lillevig

SouthTivo said:


> Right you are, it's the SD-DVR40. Many years since it was running the stock 40GB drive. The current upgrade will be from a Seagate 250GB to the Pipeline 1TB.
> 
> The Kingwin is such a freak thing. It just worked for that R10 and has stayed working for about 9 months. I have no explanation. But I am going to pull the lid and get the exact drive model number.


I just made a WinMFS image of the original 80GB drive from an R10 if you ever want to start fresh instead of cloning from a larger drive that already has added media partitions.


----------



## SouthTivo

unitron said:


> Did you lose the recorded shows each time you upgraded?


No. It was always copy + expand to use the new capacity.


----------



## unitron

SouthTivo said:


> No. It was always copy + expand to use the new capacity.


Was it done with WinMFS each time, or were earlier times done with the MFS Live cd or MFS Tools?


----------



## SouthTivo

unitron said:


> Was it done with WinMFS each time, or were earlier times done with the MFS Live cd or MFS Tools?


Always MFSLive CD up until now. Not against trying it again. Would that make a difference?


----------



## unitron

SouthTivo said:


> Always MFSLive CD up until now. Not against trying it again. Would that make a difference?


I'm just trying to figure out how you managed so many upgrades without hitting the 16 partition (or 3 MFS pair) limit.

From that partition map it appears you had 2 MFS pairs on the original 40, so you must have somehow not expanded when you went to the 80 and the 250, and then WinMFS added the third pair going onto the 1TB, or else you didn't expand going to the 80, you did expand going to the 250 (which would have added partitions 14 and 15), and then WinMFS, instead of trying to expand by adding another pair, took 14 and 15 and made them bigger, or actually made 15 bigger.

Only I'm not sure if it can do that. If it can, it's not specifically documented.

Any chance that 250 is still unchanged and you can get the partition map of of it and post it for comparison?

With MFS Live, if you expanded going onto the 80, that should have been the end of your ability to do so.

We may be wandering off-topic a bit here, but as I see it, anybody looking for an adapter wants it so they can use a bigger drive, so information about expansion is relevant.


----------



## CrashHD

unitron said:


> CrashHD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: RCA-DVR40
> Hard drive model: WD20EURS (2TB)
> Adapter retail name: no name
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Y2NI4M $3.83
> 
> I bought one from weaknees, to be sure it would work.
> I bought two of these from amazon. They are *Exactly* the same. JM20330 chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the illustrations the ones from Amazon differ from the Weaknees product in at least the lack of a Master/Slave jumper, which makes me wonder if they can be used in a 2 drive setup.
> 
> Are you able to use all 2TB, and if so, how?
Click to expand...

I recently had a chance to test it in a dual drive config. Failed to boot with two EIDE drives on a cable. One was an SATA with this converter, the other was a regular EIDE drive. Tried it both ways (jumper on/off), and in a tivo and a PC. Tivo never booted, PC hung at bios drive detection.

Yes, I believe it was able to utilize the full 2TB. It has about 800 hours SD on it right now, continuing to fill as fast as it can, no problems yet (been running a week now)


----------



## unitron

CrashHD said:


> I recently had a chance to test it in a dual drive config. Failed to boot with two EIDE drives on a cable. One was an SATA with this converter, the other was a regular EIDE drive. Tried it both ways (jumper on/off), and in a tivo and a PC. Tivo never booted, PC hung at bios drive detection.
> 
> Yes, I believe it was able to utilize the full 2TB. It has about 800 hours SD on it right now, continuing to fill as fast as it can, no problems yet (been running a week now)


Did you try it both ways, SATA as master, PATA as slave, then PATA as master, SATA as slave?


----------



## CrashHD

unitron said:


> Did you try it both ways, SATA as master, PATA as slave, then PATA as master, SATA as slave?


No. I was recovering a dual drive setup.

I used dd_rescue to copy a failing drive from a 750GB PATA drive to a 750GB SATA drive. In this instance, the SATA drive was /dev/hda and the pata /dev/hdb.
From a hardware standpoint, it may have been worth trying the other way around, but from a software standpoint, the tivo would never have booted that way.

There's not really reason to futz with dual drive setups anymore, anyway, with 2tb drives being enough to max out a tivo, and so plentifully available at that.


----------



## unitron

CrashHD said:


> No. I was recovering a dual drive setup.
> 
> I used dd_rescue to copy a failing drive from a 750GB PATA drive to a 750GB SATA drive. In this instance, the SATA drive was /dev/hda and the pata /dev/hdb.
> From a hardware standpoint, it may have been worth trying the other way around, but from a software standpoint, the tivo would never have booted that way.
> 
> There's not really reason to futz with dual drive setups anymore, anyway, with 2tb drives being enough to max out a tivo, and so plentifully available at that.


Well, you can run twin 1TBs in an S1 or S2 more easily than you can get them to work with a single 2TB.

But wouldn't that be cool, a dual tuner S2 with twin 2TBs?

I was thinking about swapping those drives while hooked to the PC to see if that made a difference in BIOS detection to possibly gain a clue as to what's going on.


----------



## CrashHD

2x2TB is not believed be possible. It is said tivoapp cannot handle more than 2TiB of mfs address space, or something like that. I believe it is the tivoHD that was the first to use a 64 bit mfs, and even it cannot get past 2 TiB.

That was the point I was working at when I commented about dual drive setups. It is now possible to get a tivo to the maximum capacity it can handle with a single disk.


----------



## SouthTivo

unitron said:


> Any chance that 250 is still unchanged and you can get the partition map of of it and post it for comparison?
> 
> We may be wandering off-topic a bit here, but as I see it, anybody looking for an adapter wants it so they can use a bigger drive, so information about expansion is relevant.


And the insight is appreciated. Upgrading is more like alchemy than science.

Here's the partition map from the 250, which still works. It's currently copying again to the 1TB, but this time I will not expand. Just want to see if it will boot with any of the SATA-IDE adapters. Got plenty to try now.



Code:


Partition Maps
 #:                  type name                            length base      ( size  )
  1   Apple_partition_map Apple                               [email protected]         (  31.5K)
  2                 Image Bootstrap 1                       [email protected]        (   2.0M)
  3                 Image Kernel 1                          [email protected]      (   2.0M)
  4                  Ext2 Root 1                          [email protected]      ( 128.0M)
  5                 Image Bootstrap 2                       [email protected]    (   2.0M)
  6                 Image Kernel 2                          [email protected]    (   2.0M)
  7                  Ext2 Root 2                          [email protected]    ( 128.0M)
  8                  Swap Linux swap                      [email protected]    ( 128.0M)
  9                  Ext2 /var                            [email protected]    ( 128.0M)
 10                   MFS MFS application region         [email protected]   ( 512.0M)
 11                   MFS MFS media region              [email protected]   (  15.8G)
 12                   MFS Second MFS application region   [email protected]  ( 512.0M)
 13                   MFS Second MFS media region       [email protected]  (  21.1G)
 14                   MFS Third MFS application region      [email protected]  ( 512.0K)
 15                   MFS Expanded MFS by MFSLive      [email protected]  ( 194.5G)

Same number of partitions. Just resized some. The swap part is bigger on the 1TB following some of the advice for large drives.


----------



## unitron

SouthTivo said:


> And the insight is appreciated. Upgrading is more like alchemy than science.
> 
> Here's the partition map from the 250, which still works. It's currently copying again to the 1TB, but this time I will not expand. Just want to see if it will boot with any of the SATA-IDE adapters. Got plenty to try now.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Partition Maps
> #:                  type name                            length base      ( size  )
> 1   Apple_partition_map Apple                               [email protected]         (  31.5K)
> 2                 Image Bootstrap 1                       [email protected]        (   2.0M)
> 3                 Image Kernel 1                          [email protected]      (   2.0M)
> 4                  Ext2 Root 1                          [email protected]      ( 128.0M)
> 5                 Image Bootstrap 2                       [email protected]    (   2.0M)
> 6                 Image Kernel 2                          [email protected]    (   2.0M)
> 7                  Ext2 Root 2                          [email protected]    ( 128.0M)
> 8                  Swap Linux swap                      [email protected]    ( 128.0M)
> 9                  Ext2 /var                            [email protected]    ( 128.0M)
> 10                   MFS MFS application region         [email protected]   ( 512.0M)
> 11                   MFS MFS media region              [email protected]   (  15.8G)
> 12                   MFS Second MFS application region   [email protected]  ( 512.0M)
> 13                   MFS Second MFS media region       [email protected]  (  21.1G)
> 14                   MFS Third MFS application region      [email protected]  ( 512.0K)
> 15                   MFS Expanded MFS by MFSLive      [email protected]  ( 194.5G)
> 
> Same number of partitions. Just resized some. The swap part is bigger on the 1TB following some of the advice for large drives.


I don't suppose there's any hope of the partition table from the 80 that came in between the 40 and the 250?

Apparently WinMFS was able to either take the 3rd MFS pair which had been created by MFS Live and enlarge them (specifically the media one) when you went from the 250 to the 1TB, or else it copied the other 13 partitions and replaced the last 2 and somehow it didn't cost you any shows that you noticed.

But that doesn't solve the mystery of how MFS Live could move you from the 40 to the 80 and then to the 250 without tripping over the 3rd pair added when you went to the 80.

And it looks like I need to re-read the WinMFS documentation.


----------



## unitron

CrashHD said:


> 2x2TB is not believed be possible. It is said tivoapp cannot handle more than 2TiB of mfs address space, or something like that. I believe it is the tivoHD that was the first to use a 64 bit mfs, and even it cannot get past 2 TiB.
> 
> That was the point I was working at when I commented about dual drive setups. It is now possible to get a tivo to the maximum capacity it can handle with a single disk.


But theoretically you could put a single 2TB in an S1 Philips that came from the factory with a 14GB Quantum?


----------



## CrashHD

I don't know, S1's were before my time. I don't even know if the S1's had LBA48 kernels.


----------



## unitron

CrashHD said:


> I don't know, S1's were before my time. I don't even know if the S1's had LBA48 kernels.


Not from the factory, you had to patch it, but if you have an old enough computer you can do so via the copykern utility.

Before that you had to use stuff like Todd Miller's tpip and actually know what you were doing.


----------



## SouthTivo

unitron said:


> But that doesn't solve the mystery of how MFS Live could move you from the 40 to the 80 and then to the 250 without tripping over the 3rd pair added when you went to the 80.


That 80 was repurposed for a PC and later failed. So unfortunately not going to be of any use.

The good news is, SUCCESS! The SDDVR40 is up and running with 884 hours capacity, and all recordings retained.

Ended up using WinMFS again and recopied the data from old IDE to new drive with the SATA - IDE converter in place just as it would be on the Tivo. Also set the swap for 256 instead of 512. So one of those things did it.

The LK-13415 SATA - IDE adapter worked perfectly, so I'll go update my earlier post. 

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## tkoyn

What SATA to PATA adapter is currently available and recommended for a Tivo Series 2 240080 model.

I have upgraded it from the original 80 to 160 gb, and then to 500gb with another PATA drive about 4 years ago. Drive is aging and I want to replace it with at lease equal capacity (ok to upgrade to 1TB too), but want to keep all shows.

What adapter should I get and procedure should I follow these days, since I can't buy a new PATA 500gb drive anymore unless I want to pay more at some crackpot vendor or ebay seller and risk getting a refurb/used drive?

What SATA drives are recommended for use (with adapter) in a Series 2?

Just want to get something that is known to work in the 500GB to 1TB range for my aging Series 2.

Thanks


----------



## unitron

tkoyn said:


> What SATA to PATA adapter is currently available and recommended for a Tivo Series 2 240080 model.
> 
> I have upgraded it from the original 80 to 160 gb, and then to 500gb with another PATA drive about 4 years ago. Drive is aging and I want to replace it with at lease equal capacity (ok to upgrade to 1TB too), but want to keep all shows.
> 
> What adapter should I get and procedure should I follow these days, since I can't buy a new PATA 500gb drive anymore unless I want to pay more at some crackpot vendor or ebay seller and risk getting a refurb/used drive?
> 
> What SATA drives are recommended for use (with adapter) in a Series 2?
> 
> Just want to get something that is known to work in the 500GB to 1TB range for my aging Series 2.
> 
> Thanks


Happen to have that very same model S2 sitting slightly off to my left at the moment.

At this point you should use the free version of TiVo Desktop to transfer off all of the shows to a very large NTFS partition (FAT32 file size limit turns 2 hour shows into 1 hour, 55 minute shows)

You, I am certain, already have the maximum number per drive of MFS pair partitions. (3 pair, or 6 partitions)

I'm not certain if WinMFS will let you go from a 500GB to a 1TB by enlarging existing partitions or not.

The MFS Live cd v1.4 won't (but you should still have a copy on hand for other stuff)

A Marvell chipset based adapter will work in an S1 or S2, and you can find them discussed earlier in this thread.

A JMicron chipset based adapter will work in an S2 (just not in the finicky S1s) and probably be a little cheaper.

The one Weaknees sells will work in your unit.

This one should work also

http://www.nsioutlet.com/store/products/021304-01050.html

if it's the one they picture and the specs haven't changed.

I bought 2 of them back in 2010 I think it was, and am using them in S2s right now.

The drives I know about that will work are not necessarily available anymore.

The trick may be getting one made before last fall's floods in Thailand, not to mention Seagate borging Samsung and WD borging Hitachi.

Newegg is still advertising the Samsung HD103SJ, at about twice what I paid about a year ago.

If they actually send you what they show, and not a rebadged Seagate, or a newer "advanced format" verison hiding under the old model number, it should work, although 7200RPM is faster than the TiVo can take advantage of, so all you gain over a 5400 or thereabouts is extra heat.

A pre-advanced format WD10EADS or WD10EACS and maybe a WD10EARS should work after you disable Intellipark.

Pre-advanced format Caviar Blues and Caviar Blacks should work, although again the 7200RPM speed is wasted.

If you haven't read this thead from the very beginning, go back and do so.


----------



## dan0

is the Jmicron JM20330 
like this one at wow parts
http://www.wowparts.com/pata-to-sata-adapter-converter-for-2-5-3-5-hdd-dvd/
or ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190652522427
about the best thing to use in a series 2 ?
thanks


----------



## unitron

dan0 said:


> is the Jmicron JM20330
> like this one at wow parts
> http://www.wowparts.com/pata-to-sata-adapter-converter-for-2-5-3-5-hdd-dvd/
> or ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190652522427
> about the best thing to use in a series 2 ?
> thanks


That eBay seller--partsdomauction--and wowparts and nsioutlet are all the same people and it should be the same adapter.

Jumper on for Master, off for slave.

That one should work just fine in an S2.

It's what I'm using in several of them.

Or you could get the one from Weaknees, it's JMicron as well.

One of the Marvell chipset based adapters, which are the only ones which work in a Series 1, would work just as well in an S2 as the JMicron, but would likely cost more.


----------



## calric

hi; just wanted to report my findings with my S2 DT TCD649080;

maxtor model 6l300r0 doesn't seem to be working
WD wd2500bb - 22rda0 wd caviar appears to work just fine so far.


----------



## derelict

I bought the partsdom adapter with the Jmicron chipset for use in my S2 DTivos (Samsung SIR-4080R). I am using this in conjunction with a WD 10EVVS 1TB drive. For some reason the drive doesn't boot up (I put a fresh image using instant cake). I have been racking my brain on why this could be, I tried it with the jumper on and off the adapter board, but no difference.

The only thing I can think of at the moment is maybe I need to set a jumper on the drive to enable 150MB/s data transfer?

Hoping someone has some experience with this...

thanks in advance...


----------



## unitron

derelict said:


> I bought the partsdom adapter with the Jmicron chipset for use in my S2 DTivos (Samsung SIR-4080R). I am using this in conjunction with a WD 10EVVS 1TB drive. For some reason the drive doesn't boot up (I put a fresh image using instant cake). I have been racking my brain on why this could be, I tried it with the jumper on and off the adapter board, but no difference.
> 
> The only thing I can think of at the moment is maybe I need to set a jumper on the drive to enable 150MB/s data transfer?
> 
> Hoping someone has some experience with this...
> 
> thanks in advance...


If that's an early S2, it might be S1-ish enough to need a Marvell chipset based adapter.

(fotunately newegg has a Rosewill and one other brand down under $15 now)

But first, run wdidle3 on that WD drive.

If it won't let you disable, set it to 300 seconds.

Then look for documentation on that jumper setting.

It might say something about PHY

Go ahead and set it for 1.5

If it works, try it again with the jumper off.

If it still works, go ahead and put the jumper back on.

If you don't let the drive make a decision, it won't make the wrong one or get stuck trying to make it.


----------



## derelict

unitron said:


> If that's an early S2, it might be S1-ish enough to need a Marvell chipset based adapter.
> 
> (fotunately newegg has a Rosewill and one other brand down under $15 now)
> 
> But first, run wdidle3 on that WD drive.
> 
> If it won't let you disable, set it to 300 seconds.
> 
> Then look for documentation on that jumper setting.
> 
> It might say something about PHY
> 
> Go ahead and set it for 1.5
> 
> If it works, try it again with the jumper off.
> 
> If it still works, go ahead and put the jumper back on.
> 
> If you don't let the drive make a decision, it won't make the wrong one or get stuck trying to make it.


Thanks I will give this a try. I am on the road for 2 weeks but will report back right after with success (hopefully) or failure.


----------



## ronsch

Did it work?: *Yes*
TiVo Model: *Philips DSR6000*
Hard drive model: *Western Digital WD AV-GP WD5000AVDS*
Adapter retail name: *Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE*
Purchased from / Price: *Newegg/$9.99*
Chipset on the adapter: *Unknown*

I bought the drive/adapter when I thought my current IDE drive was about to go belly-up during the recent DTV Guide Data fiasco. I completed a backup/restore from an IDE to the SATA drive in my XP/IDE computer with the adapter and then booted it up in the TiVo to test. I only had the unit up for a couple of minutes but it did boot and was able to play back recordings.


----------



## unitron

ronsch said:


> Did it work?: *Yes*
> TiVo Model: *Philips DSR6000*
> Hard drive model: *Western Digital WD AV-GP WD5000AVDS*
> Adapter retail name: *Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE*
> Purchased from / Price: *Newegg/$9.99*
> Chipset on the adapter: *Unknown*
> 
> I bought the drive/adapter when I thought my current IDE drive was about to go belly-up during the recent DTV Guide Data fiasco. I completed a backup/restore from an IDE to the SATA drive in my XP/IDE computer with the adapter and then booted it up in the TiVo to test. I only had the unit up for a couple of minutes but it did boot and was able to play back recordings.


The chipset on that adapter is the Marvell, which is what's needed for Series 1 TiVos.

The Marvell is sort of the universal donor. I've never seen an instance where it didn't work and some other chipset did.


----------



## ronsch

unitron said:


> The chipset on that adapter is the Marvell, which is what's needed for Series 1 TiVos.
> 
> The Marvell is sort of the universal donor. I've never seen an instance where it didn't work and some other chipset did.


I know you had previously posted that it uses the Marvell chipset but since I could find nothing on the Newegg or Rosewill web sites to that effect I decided to leave it as unknown.


----------



## unitron

ronsch said:


> I know you had previously posted that it uses the Marvell chipset but since I could find nothing on the Newegg or Rosewill web sites to that effect I decided to leave it as unknown.


You can look at that square black thing with all the silver legs on the adapter itself and see the stylized "M" printed on it.


----------



## vegas4x4

Did it work?: Yes
TiVo Model: Tivo TCD649080 Series 2 Dual Tuner
Hard drive model: Segate Barracuda ST500DM002 500gb 
Adapter retail name: Unknown marked "PATA & SATA 863B"
Purchased from / Price: WOWParts / $4.69 w/ free shipping
Chipset on the adapter: Unknown

Just bought the hard drive and SATA to PATA adapter. I used an image I found here on forum with WinMFS and was up and running in about 5 minutes. Awesome forum! Hope this info helps someone.


----------



## unitron

vegas4x4 said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Tivo TCD649080 Series 2 Dual Tuner
> Hard drive model: Segate Barracuda ST500DM002 500gb
> Adapter retail name: Unknown marked "PATA & SATA 863B"
> Purchased from / Price: WOWParts / $4.69 w/ free shipping
> Chipset on the adapter: Unknown
> 
> I used an image I found here on forum with WinMFS and was up and running in about 5 minutes. Awesome forum! Hope this info helps someone.


Chipset is most likely JMicron


----------



## vegas4x4

Looks like I spoke too soon. This drive/adapter combo did not end up working out.

The Tivo would work, but started freezing up on a daily basis, requiring a reboot to get it going again. Also, playback would be stuttering/jittery from time to time.

I took the drive out and ran Seagate's SeaTools drive test. I ran the long test both with the SATA to IDE adapter in place and without the adapter in place (SATA direct to the PC), the drive passed both tests.

I since put the old original drive back in and it's working fine. I guess I'll chalk it up to an incompatible drive.



vegas4x4 said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Tivo TCD649080 Series 2 Dual Tuner
> Hard drive model: Segate Barracuda ST500DM002 500gb
> Adapter retail name: Unknown marked "PATA & SATA 863B"
> Purchased from / Price: WOWParts / $4.69 w/ free shipping
> Chipset on the adapter: Unknown
> 
> Just bought the hard drive and SATA to PATA adapter. I used an image I found here on forum with WinMFS and was up and running in about 5 minutes. Awesome forum! Hope this info helps someone.


----------



## unitron

vegas4x4 said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon. This drive/adapter combo did not end up working out.
> 
> The Tivo would work, but started freezing up on a daily basis, requiring a reboot to get it going again. Also, playback would be stuttering/jittery from time to time.
> 
> I took the drive out and ran Seagate's SeaTools drive test. I ran the long test both with the SATA to IDE adapter in place and without the adapter in place (SATA direct to the PC), the drive passed both tests.
> 
> I since put the old original drive back in and it's working fine. I guess I'll chalk it up to an incompatible drive.


This is just a guess on my part, but maybe the drive is too new for an S2, not because of SATA, but because of "Advanced Format" 4K sector instead of 512byte sector issues or/and problems negotiating down from 6Gb/s to whatever the combination of the adapter (designed when SATA drives were 1.5Gb/s, I suspect) and the IDE controller can handle.

If you could find a lightly used WD10EADS (Caviar Green, don't forget to run wdidle3 to disable Intellipark) or EALS (Caviar Blue), you might be alright, but be sure to check the label to make sure it's not a newer version with the same model number but switched to 4K sectors.

I'm running Caviar Blacks (FALS) in my S2 DTs ('cause they were on sale a couple or 3 Black Fridays ago), but with an extra fan in there as well, 'cause they're 7200RPM and get toasty.

4K sectors aren't really necessary until the drive is over 2TB in size, so the insistence of the industry to make it universal no matter how small the drive is really annoying, especially since they do their best to keep you from being able to find out which model number has what specs and if they've changed the specs without changing the model number.

One other thing, check on the power supply's capacitors.

The DT seems to have escaped the problems the single tuner S2s and all 3 versions of the S3 have had with capacitor plague, but that doesn't make it impossible for it to suffer from it as well.


----------



## neil_h

Hello,

I am ready to order the adapter from wowparts.com to go in my S2 with a SATA drive.

Do I also need to order a separate SATA power cable that will connect to the drive?



stern_howie said:


> Did it work?: Yes
> TiVo Model: Tivo 540xxxxx
> Hard drive model:1TB WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN
> Adapter retail name:Model: LK-13415
> Purchased from / Price: wowparts.com $5.99
> Chipset on the adapter:Jmicron 20330 controller
> 
> I installed in 2 S2 540's no problem.


----------



## unitron

neil_h said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am ready to order the adapter from wowparts.com to go in my S2 with a SATA drive.
> 
> Do I also need to order a separate SATA power cable that will connect to the drive?


On the IDE side the adapter has the 40 pin data connector to which the Tivo's IDE ribbon cable connects and the 4 pin power connector into which the TiVo's 4 pin power plug is inserted (these are called Molex connectors after the original brand name---the little 4 plug things that floppy drives use are called Berg connectors).

On the SATA side of the adapter is a combination plug which simultanously plugs into both the data and power connectors of the SATA drive.

The adapter makes the SATA drive appear both electronically and physically to be a PATA/IDE drive, so if you have everything needed to connect a PATA drive (which the TiVo does), then you're covered.


----------



## dbk123

Did it work?: No
TiVo Model: Series 1 Philips PVT300
Hard drive model: Western Digital WD10EURS
Adapter retail name: Addonics ADST1062-00B (ADSAIDE)
Chipset on the adapter: Marvell 88SA8052


Extremely frustrated here. I've done a number of upgrades on Series 2 units with similar WD drives and older Addonics adapters. Never a problem. I've tried numerous times with this combination on the S1, and I've even used the older Addonics adapters, different cables, etc. I tried the WDIDLE3 adjustment, and using a jumper on Pins 7 & 8 to enable (or disable?) the so-called "Advanced" mode of the drive. I had a similar problem in the past using a similar drive and an older Addonics using both WINMFS and the Linux version. Using the same tools, I was able to copy to another IDE drive, so I'm doing the software bit correctly.

Kick-start codes don't do anything -- it's as if the unit doesn't even know there's a drive connected (it shows the "Your Recorder is starting up ..." screen for a minute, resets, and then shows it again -- same thing if I simply disconnect the drive.

I'm beginning to think that this old Philips version simply cannot handle an upgrade with an SATA drive.

Any help would be immensely appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

dbk123 said:


> Did it work?: No
> TiVo Model: Series 1 Philips PVT300
> Hard drive model: Western Digital WD10EURS
> Adapter retail name: Addonics ADST1062-00B (ADSAIDE)
> Chipset on the adapter: Marvell 88SA8052
> 
> Extremely frustrated here. I've done a number of upgrades on Series 2 units with similar WD drives and older Addonics adapters. Never a problem. I've tried numerous times with this combination on the S1, and I've even used the older Addonics adapters, different cables, etc. I tried the WDIDLE3 adjustment, and using a jumper on Pins 7 & 8 to enable (or disable?) the so-called "Advanced" mode of the drive. I had a similar problem in the past using a similar drive and an older Addonics using both WINMFS and the Linux version. Using the same tools, I was able to copy to another IDE drive, so I'm doing the software bit correctly.
> 
> Kick-start codes don't do anything -- it's as if the unit doesn't even know there's a drive connected (it shows the "Your Recorder is starting up ..." screen for a minute, resets, and then shows it again -- same thing if I simply disconnect the drive.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that this old Philips version simply cannot handle an upgrade with an SATA drive.
> 
> Any help would be immensely appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


The S1 can run SATA drives (with a Marvell chipset adapter), but perhaps not that new a SATA drive, especially if it's a 4K sector drive, maybe.

It can't run a Caviar Blue, PATA or SATA, for some reason, and I had a pair of PATA Seagate 160GB drives which it would only accept one of at a time, although either could be the A or B drive along with some other brand/model no problem.

S1's are just finicky when it comes to hard drives.


----------



## irateb

*Did it work?:* Yes
*TiVo Model:* TCD540140
*Hard drive model:* Seagate ST96812AS 250GB 2.5"
*Adapter retail name:* WLXKJ-863B printed on board 
*Purchased from / Price:* Two of them, both from eBay seller ibrookauction: one purchased 08/09 for $5.99 and one purchased earlier this month for $4.62
*Chipset on the adapter:* both Jmicron JM20330

The TiVo had been sitting dead for a long time, and recent competing recording conflicts with my wife on the craptacular Comcast box coupled with reviving my computer repair side business made me decide to revive the TiVo as well. I acquired a couple drives, the first one being an old Maxtor MAXLine Plus II 250GB 3.5" IDE drive, used InstantCake, got it up, running and up to date, but it is a ridiculously noisy drive. The other drive is a Toshiba MK2561GSYN 250GB 2.5" SATA drive I pulled from an old laptop. I didn't see anything saying a 2.5" drive couldn't be used, so I bought some brackets to put it in the TiVo. I used WinMFS to copy the Maxtor down to the Toshiba, put it in the Tivo, and it stuck at the "Welcome! Powering Up..." screen. I tried FixBoot Option 2 (I read a couple posts about people having success with Option 2, and none with Option 1, although I may try it here shortly) to no avail. Just to make sure it wasn't WinMFS, I used InstantCake on the Toshiba and it's still stuck at Powering Up. The worst part is I just returned a Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE adapter because I was about to use it in a machine I built to do hard drive cloning (the eBay ones refused to be a Master drive with an IDE Slave attached, only a Master by itself or the Slave...the Rosewill didn't have this issue), but then I acquired a better desktop with SATA connectors on the motherboard, so my cheapness wanted the ~$10 back (after the restocking fee and cost to mail it back).

So that's the back story. Anything else I should try, is this a possible issue with the 2.5" drive, or do I just need to reorder the Rosewill (or some other Marvell chip unit)?

EDIT: I got it working with a smaller sized (60GB) 2.5" drive.


----------



## unitron

irateb said:


> *Did it work?:* No
> *TiVo Model:* TCD540140
> *Hard drive model:* Toshiba MK2561GSYN 250GB 2.5"
> *Adapter retail name:* WLXKJ-863B printed on board
> *Purchased from / Price:* Two of them, both from eBay seller ibrookauction: one purchased 08/09 for $5.99 and one purchased earlier this month for $4.62
> *Chipset on the adapter:* both Jmicron JM20330
> 
> The TiVo had been sitting dead for a long time, and recent competing recording conflicts with my wife on the craptacular Comcast box coupled with reviving my computer repair side business made me decide to revive the TiVo as well. I acquired a couple drives, the first one being an old Maxtor MAXLine Plus II 250GB 3.5" IDE drive, used InstantCake, got it up, running and up to date, but it is a ridiculously noisy drive. The other drive is a Toshiba MK2561GSYN 250GB 2.5" SATA drive I pulled from an old laptop. I didn't see anything saying a 2.5" drive couldn't be used, so I bought some brackets to put it in the TiVo. I used WinMFS to copy the Maxtor down to the Toshiba, put it in the Tivo, and it stuck at the "Welcome! Powering Up..." screen. I tried FixBoot Option 2 (I read a couple posts about people having success with Option 2, and none with Option 1, although I may try it here shortly) to no avail. Just to make sure it wasn't WinMFS, I used InstantCake on the Toshiba and it's still stuck at Powering Up. The worst part is I just returned a Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE adapter because I was about to use it in a machine I built to do hard drive cloning (the eBay ones refused to be a Master drive with an IDE Slave attached, only a Master by itself or the Slave...the Rosewill didn't have this issue), but then I acquired a better desktop with SATA connectors on the motherboard, so my cheapness wanted the ~$10 back (after the restocking fee and cost to mail it back).
> 
> So that's the back story. Anything else I should try, is this a possible issue with the 2.5" drive, or do I just need to reorder the Rosewill (or some other Marvell chip unit)?


The TiVo boots from partitions 2, 3, and 4.

Except for when it boots from partitions 5, 6, and 7.

Option 1 of FixBoot creates the first condition, option 2 creates the second.

The idea is to boot from whichever works.

The reason for 2 is that while it's running it can download an operating system update and then in the middle of the night it can rewrite it's bootpage, which is what options 1 and 2 do, and reboot itself, and when it does the bootpage rewrite will cause it to boot from the trio with the newest version of the software.

In WinMFS one can click on mfsinfo and somewhere in there it'll tell you which from which 3 the drive is currently set to boot.

Like I say, the idea is that if the current one isn't working, you try the other. You can alway go back and undo it.


----------



## irateb

unitron said:


> The TiVo boots from partitions 2, 3, and 4.
> 
> Except for when it boots from partitions 5, 6, and 7.
> 
> Option 1 of FixBoot creates the first condition, option 2 creates the second.
> 
> The idea is to boot from whichever works.
> 
> The reason for 2 is that while it's running it can download an operating system update and then in the middle of the night it can rewrite it's bootpage, which is what options 1 and 2 do, and reboot itself, and when it does the bootpage rewrite will cause it to boot from the trio with the newest version of the software.
> 
> In WinMFS one can click on mfsinfo and somewhere in there it'll tell you which from which 3 the drive is currently set to boot.
> 
> Like I say, the idea is that if the current one isn't working, you try the other. You can alway go back and undo it.


Cool, thanks for the info. I'm currently bringing the Maxtor image back down to the Toshiba, so I'll try it then. But you don't see any issue with using a 2.5" drive right? I'm starting to suspect I have one of those Series 2 units that doesn't like the JMicron chip...


----------



## unitron

irateb said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I'm currently bringing the Maxtor image back down to the Toshiba, so I'll try it then. But you don't see any issue with using a 2.5" drive right? I'm starting to suspect I have one of those Series 2 units that doesn't like the JMicron chip...


I have no experience with running a laptop drive in a TiVo, but I'm running a JMicron chipset in a 540, a 240, and 2 649s quite successfully.


----------



## irateb

unitron said:


> I have no experience with running a laptop drive in a TiVo, but I'm running a JMicron chipset in a 540, a 240, and 2 649s quite successfully.


I figured I'd give an update on my hard drive saga. I reordered the Rosewill adapter, and it still didn't work, so I started throwing every unused (and thanks to Ghost, some in use) SATA drive in my possession at it. Two hard drives worked, with both the JMicron and the Marvell chipsets:

Seagate ST3120813AS (120GB, 7200 RPM, 3.5" drive)
Seagate ST96812AS (60GB, 5400 RPM, 2.5" drive)

Three drives would not get past the Powering Up screen:

Toshiba MK2561GSYN (250GB, 7200 RPM, 2.5" drive)
Western Digital WD2500BEVS (250GB, 5400 RPM, 2.5" drive)
Western Digital WD5000BPVT (500GB, 5400 RPM, 2.5" drive)

The 120GB Seagate seemed to get way too hot, so I'm currently running the 60GB Seagate. If I get more bored, I'll try to figure out why the other 2.5" drives didn't work. I'll update my first post, and thanks for the help!


----------



## nickolasb

If this has been posted already feel free to delete

Did it work?: need to find a hr10-250 image to try it (will update after testing)
TiVo Model: hr10-250
Hard drive model: ST3802110A
Adapter retail name: Sata HDD to IDE
Purchased from / Price: centrix-intl part number PSTAD for $6.50 ea
Chipset on the adapter:
SunPlusIT
SATAlink
SP1P223A-HE027
MQOR719.1
0942-00600

I think the chipset is correct but not sure.

edit:
I looked at the adapter and there is a jumper on the circuit board and i see at least 2 different ways it the jumper was pre-installed, also there are no instructions
there are 4 jumper pins on this adapter
1 2
3 4
I have seen the jumper across 3-4 and 2-4 in the packaging


----------



## unitron

nickolasb said:


> If this has been posted already feel free to delete
> 
> Did it work?: need to find a hr10-250 image to try it (will update after testing)
> TiVo Model: hr10-250
> Hard drive model: ST3802110A
> Adapter retail name: Sata HDD to IDE
> Purchased from / Price: centrix-intl part number PSTAD for $6.50 ea
> Chipset on the adapter:
> SunPlusIT
> SATAlink
> SP1P223A-HE027
> MQOR719.1
> 0942-00600
> 
> I think the chipset is correct but not sure.


That SunPlus may work on the PC but not the TiVo.

There has been extremely limited success and plentiful failure reported for them.


----------



## stamasd

After some time experimenting I found a setup using components currently available on the market (July 2013) that allows the upgrade of Series1 Philips (HDR212) with SATA drives.

*Did it work?: YES
TiVo Model: HDR212
Hard drive model: Hitachi Deskstar HDP725050GLA360, 500GD/7200rpm/SATA 3GB/s, purchased at www.geeks.com
Adapter retail name: "IDE to SATA Bidirectional Hard Drive Converter/Adapter"
Purchased from / Price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370339747527 seller: redtagtown Price: $5
Chipset on the adapter: unknown, see pictures below*










My own pictures of the adapter (10Mpix, not resized)
http://s7.postimg.org/4nceryz6z/IMG_6952.jpg
http://s10.postimg.org/cchaczgpl/IMG_6954.jpg
http://s22.postimg.org/jn48wvw29/IMG_6955.jpg
http://s22.postimg.org/nh2ajs2s1/IMG_6956.jpg
http://s18.postimg.org/waoaekbmh/IMG_6957.jpg

If someone can figure out the chipset please let me know.


----------



## stamasd

Hm I tried to edit again the post above but for some reason I can't.

Anyway. The 3rd picture is where the markings on the chip show the best. Still it doesn't tell me who makes it. It looks like the ebay picture has a bigger chip with different markings, but it's too low resolution. There currently are many sellers on ebay offering what appears to be (from the pictures) this same model of adapter for prices between $4 and $8 - I chose this particular seller because he ships from the US as opposed to China, thus fast delivery.

As for procedure: I prepared the drive by restoring one of my own backups using the mfslive boot CD, then plugged the adapter directly in the connector on the Tivo motherboard (after removing the IDE cable - this makes a dual-drive setup impossible, or at least hard), connected the drive to the adapter, plugged both the drive and the adapter into the power connectors (the adapter needs separate power) then powered up the Tivo. Tested the setup by making a daily call, recording a program and then playing it back. Everything works as expected.

(edit)

Investigating further to find out the chipset: I found the following image from another ebay seller; the adapter looks physically almost identical, but has a model number stenciled. 








Googling the model number YT-JM330 I found:
1. Amazon sells one for a few cents less; looks very close, down to the round clamshell packaging. http://www.amazon.com/IDE-SATA-Adapter/dp/B000RK89M4
2. A link to JMicron http://www.jmicron.com/Product_JMB363.htm - perhaps this is the chipset? 
3. link to a Russian store that sells a similar product except the PCB is red; the image is slightly better resolution and shows a Sunplus SATALINK SPIF223A chip. 









However, looking at PCB details it appears that the adapters are only superficially similar, but the PCB layout of components is different for all of the above.

At this point I have no idea what the chipset is. For good measure I ordered a few more from the same seller.


----------



## lessd

stamasd said:


> Hm I tried to edit again the post above but for some reason I can't.
> 
> Anyway. The 3rd picture is where the markings on the chip show the best. Still it doesn't tell me who makes it. It looks like the ebay picture has a bigger chip with different markings, but it's too low resolution. There currently are many sellers on ebay offering what appears to be (from the pictures) this same model of adapter for prices between $4 and $8 - I chose this particular seller because he ships from the US as opposed to China, thus fast delivery.
> 
> As for procedure: I prepared the drive by restoring one of my own backups using the mfslive boot CD, then plugged the adapter directly in the connector on the Tivo motherboard (after removing the IDE cable - this makes a dual-drive setup impossible, or at least hard), connected the drive to the adapter, plugged both the drive and the adapter into the power connectors (the adapter needs separate power) then powered up the Tivo. Tested the setup by making a daily call, recording a program and then playing it back. Everything works as expected.
> 
> (edit)
> 
> Investigating further to find out the chipset: I found the following image from another ebay seller; the adapter looks physically almost identical, but has a model number stenciled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Googling the model number YT-JM330 I found:
> 1. Amazon sells one for a few cents less; looks very close, down to the round clamshell packaging. http://www.amazon.com/IDE-SATA-Adapter/dp/B000RK89M4
> 2. A link to JMicron http://www.jmicron.com/Product_JMB363.htm - perhaps this is the chipset?
> 3. link to a Russian store that sells a similar product except the PCB is red; the image is slightly better resolution and shows a Sunplus SATALINK SPIF223A chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, looking at PCB details it appears that the adapters are only superficially similar, but the PCB layout of components is different for all of the above.
> 
> At this point I have no idea what the chipset is. For good measure I ordered a few more from the same seller.


Why the SATA red cable ? without SATA power cable I would think one would just plug the SATA drive into the card and not need this red cable.


----------



## stamasd

lessd said:


> Why the SATA red cable ? without SATA power cable I would think one would just plug the SATA drive into the card and not need this red cable.


You can't. For one thing the connector on the card is male, same as on the drive. Then the other connectors (power and the other SATA connector, which is used for the reverse conversion IDE-drive-to-SATA-motherboard) would get in the way. You have to use the cable. Plus you need to plug a separate power cable into the drive.


----------



## lessd

stamasd said:


> You can't. For one thing the connector on the card is male, same as on the drive. Then the other connectors (power and the other SATA connector, which is used for the reverse conversion IDE-drive-to-SATA-motherboard) would get in the way. You have to use the cable. Plus you need to plug a separate power cable into the drive.


OH!

The adapters that I have used plug directly into a SATA drive (and use double sided stick tape to hold them to the drive) and make the drive look like a PATA drive, you then just plug in the PATA cable and power and are good to go, good for Series 2 disk changes.
I guess your talking the other direction.


----------



## stamasd

This adapter is made to plug in the motherboard, and connect to the drive with a SATA cable (which replaces the IDE cable). It effectively transforms the motherboard's IDE port into a SATA port.


----------



## unitron

stamasd said:


> This adapter is made to plug in the motherboard, and connect to the drive with a SATA cable (which replaces the IDE cable). It effectively transforms the motherboard's IDE port into a SATA port.


There are also versions that turn the IDE header into 2 SATA ports (which the TiVo sees as IDE master and slave).

The SunPlus and JMicron chipsets will most likely not work in an S1--they're much more finicky than S2s.

S1s--use a Marvell chipset.

S2s--use a Marvell or JMicron chipset

In a computer, either of the above, but don't be surprised if a SunPlus chipset is iffy at best.

If you got that thing with the no-name chipset to work in an S1, you really lucked out.

Maybe those are Marvell chips that failed QC, so they sold them unbranded.


----------



## stamasd

unitron said:


> If you got that thing with the no-name chipset to work in an S1, you really lucked out.


It's called trial and error. I tried adapters from about a dozen sellers before I found one that works. I have a whole pile of adapters in a box. 



> There are also versions that turn the IDE header into 2 SATA ports (which the TiVo sees as IDE master and slave).


Interesting, I have perused the listings on ebay for a long time, and from other places as well (dealextreme and a few others) and I've never seen one like you describe.



> The SunPlus and JMicron chipsets will most likely not work in an S1--they're much more finicky than S2s.


Yeah, I actually knew that. I have another adapter which is clearly a Sunplus SATALINK and it doesn't work in S1. It however does work in a S2 - I have a TCD540-040 which I upgraded about a year ago with said adapter and a SATA drive.


----------



## unitron

The SATA/IDE adapter sold by weaKnees, who help pay for this website to operate, uses a JMicron chipset, and pretty much the same thing (perhaps without the 'sticky on both sides once you peel off the paper that says 3M' foam tape) is available elsewhere at a lower price.

HOWEVER

The one weaKnees sells they not only guarantee to work, they guarantee that it will work in a Series 2 TiVo.

Anybody else doesn't know TiVos well enough to be able to make that claim about the ones they sell.

So you may find the peace of mind worth the extra money.

The one thing I have bought from weaKnees so far, a dual drive bracket for a Series 2 Dual Tuner model, I'm quite pleased with.


----------



## unitron

This just in.

The Sabrent SBT-STDB, which looks kind of like the Addonics and the now unavailable Rosewill and there's a StarTech, anyway the ones with the red circuit board and the Marvell chipset?

That used to describe the Sabrent SBT-STDB (there's even an old picture at Amazon where you can see the "M" on the chip), but I just communicated with them after seeing newer pictures with a label or something obscuring the chip brand and they've changed it over to using the JMicron, which means they aren't any good for Series 1 TiVos anymore, and we don't have a report of success of the new version in an S2 yet, either.


----------



## tivodude007

My Premiere 746320 died and I need an Image - Can anyone help? I also would like to know which software is GUI and user friendly for expanding the HDD to a larger size. I plan to use DvrBars for the installation of the image, etc. Is there a thread that discusses a successful installation of a 746320 image on a new hard drive?


----------



## HomeUser

This combination is working.

TiVo model:
Series2 TSN 240-0000-8051

Adapter:
HDE-E14-NEW HDE SATA to PATA/IDE Hard Drive Interface Adapter Bridge Converter
Amazon ASIN: B008X8NK0I
No clue what the chip-set is, the chip is marked IDE/SATA DOF B75TT0041.

Hard Drive:
750G 
Western Digital WD7500BFCX
Amazon ASIN: B00EHBES10


----------



## jdmiv

in reading this thread there appears to be a very small number of adapters, Adapter/hard drive combinations that work with Philips series 1 Tivo units. Most of the working examples are very old as well. Is there a combination available now that will work with a Philips Series 1 tivo?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## unitron

jdmiv said:


> in reading this thread there appears to be a very small number of adapters, Adapter/hard drive combinations that work with Philips series 1 Tivo units. Most of the working examples are very old as well. Is there a combination available now that will work with a Philips Series 1 tivo?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Series 1s are very finicky.

You need an adapter with the Marvell chipset, the JMicron won't do.

The Marvell based adapters are more expensive than any of the others (except for the ones that are unrealistically priced and rely on consumer ignorance).

Also, it doesn't seem to like Western Digital Caviar Blue drives for some reason.

Of course that observation is from a few years ago before WD had mixed the Blue and Green lines together, so I can't make any promises one way or the oher about current Blue models.

Are you planning a single or dual drive setup?


----------



## jdmiv

unitron said:


> Series 1s are very finicky.


----------



## jdmiv

Hi


----------



## jdmiv

two more


----------



## jdmiv

One More


----------



## jdmiv

unitron said:


> Series 1s are very finicky.
> 
> You need an adapter with the Marvell chipset, the JMicron won't do.
> 
> The Marvell based adapters are more expensive than any of the others (except for the ones that are unrealistically priced and rely on consumer ignorance).
> 
> Also, it doesn't seem to like Western Digital Caviar Blue drives for some reason.
> 
> Of course that observation is from a few years ago before WD had mixed the Blue and Green lines together, so I can't make any promises one way or the oher about current Blue models.
> 
> Are you planning a single or dual drive setup?


I Have 4 series 1 Philips tivos with lifetime service that have a combination of a few different kinds of upgraded drives from years ago. All of them have some kind of failure. Won't process past starting up, hard drives that are failing (sound like aircraft reving up) the one that worked best died last week (green screen of death). I'm looking for a way to "cheaply" get one of them running for a kids tivo that i can record shows and cartons to. I don't really care about single or duel, 200 gb would be larger than what we had before.

it looks like ebay has a marvell set adapter http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/331038112874?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

and a 1 tb drive I found with the same model name as one that someone upthread got working

https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=estern+Digital+RE2+GP+1TB

Is this a combo that will work?

will a 1tb drive even work with series 1? it appears so up thread, but how? i thought that it was limited to about 100gb per drive.

does anyone have an idea?


----------



## JLV03

*Did it work?: *Yes
*TiVo Model: *TCD240080
*Hard drive model: *Samsung 250GB (sorry, don't have all the details in front of me) 
*Adapter retail name: *HDE-*E14X2
*Purchased from / Price: *Amazon - $12.99 for a two pack (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JVUXMRI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&th=1) 
*Chipset on the adapter: *Not sure.


----------



## Lizard Brain

*Did it work?: *Yes
*TiVo Model: *TCD540080*
Hard drive model:* 1TB WD Red Plus WD10EFRX
*Adapter retail name: *HDE 2 Pack IDE/EIDE/PATA Computer to SATA Hard Drive Interface Adapter (RXD-629A7-7 on circuit board)
*Purchased from / Price: *Amazon $16.99 w/shipping for a two pack

Hard to read, but the chip looks like it is marked IDE/SATA DOF B76UJ0141, which I believe is an analog of the 
JMicron JM20330.


----------

